# Screw Driver of your Dreams



## craftsman on the lake

*We've got:*

Hand plane of your dreams
Mallet of your dreams
Bib Overalls of your dreams
Vintage monsters of your dreams
Original workbench of your dreams
Pushstick of your dreams
Vintage drills of your dreams
Mitre box of your dreams
Lottery for Hand Planes of your dreams
Pallet of your dreams
Shed of your dreams
What's your woodworking dream
Drill of your dreams
Porcupine of my dreams
Your dream project
Favorite dream chisel
Dream shop
Dream prize
Dream tool chest

I kid you not. Do a search on LJ's for "of your dreams". We seem to dream a lot. I see that the screwdriver is missing from the list so I decided to include it. I figure in a few days 800 people will describe their favorite screwdriver. We'll have way to many to choose from after the screw driver deluge but It will be enough information for you to go to your favorite tool store and get one. Personally when I see a topic of 'turning' I'm often disappointed as I think it's screwdriver turning, not lathe turning.

I expect we'll get people who have a screwdriver handed down from great-great grandpa. The one that was built to last the eons. Be sure to post a picture.

Then we'll have the screwdriver that was once nice and shiny but was neglected and became crusted with rust but it was once a $5 driver in today's dollars. Someone will turn a new handle for it and place it in an electroplating de-rusting bucket run by an old car battery. They will restore it and post the new shiny driver rod sporting a chrome finish and rosewood handle.

Someone will swear by the chinese screwdriver they picked up in the dollar bin at Harbor Freight or the package of 37 screwdrivers of various sizes for $3.98 at walmart in a plastic package that needs an exacto knife to extract them.

Someone will have a totally ultimate $87 dollar Festool screwdriver guaranteed to turn your screws all the way in. Comes complete with dust collector connection so you'll need their dust collector too as it is sized only to fit theirs.










I'll start it off. Here's the one I like. It has a spade blade so that when I turn it I have tons of fun as it constantly slips off the screw and makes decorative little slotted lines in my wood project. When this happens I call it eclectic art. I try to get it to slip off an equal number of times on each screw for balance. This way each screw looks like a little decorative flower. The best thing about this driver is that if it should break Sears will replace it, You can save on chisels this way.

So, post your favorite screwdriver and lets get this forum topic to last in LJ's la-la land forever as it goes LJ viral with hits and responses.

Note: This is a joke forum topic. If you have a screwdriver you want to post go ahead but it's a parody of some of the other 'of your dreams' topics. Personally I dream of large women.


----------



## nwbusa

Because I have TAD (tool acquisition disorder) I recently bought all nine of these:

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=32208&cat=1,43411,43417&ap=1










And sometimes I *do* dream of screwdrivers. Usually of the vodka and OJ variety, though.


----------



## bandit571

A new arrival…









A handyman #133H "YANKEE" screwdriver.


----------



## BillWhite

You don't EVEN wanna see my "eclectic" collection. Some are older than my kids.
My attitude is:
SHADDUP AND USE IT!!!!
Oh…..I forgot about my C'man "Yankee". Bandit just reminded me. Wish I had a phillips bit for it.
Now I need to get out the OJ. Hee Hee!
Bill


----------



## greg48

I have not seen any response regarding the merits of square vs round shank although the fluted "Yankee" is quite nice.


----------



## DIYaholic

My "Go-To" manual powered driver: Klien 11 in 1









My "Go-To" Cordless Driver: DeWalt 12V drill/driver & Impact Combo


----------



## Stephenw

These are mine, all Snap-on…


----------



## bobsmyuncle

Screwdriver of my dreams is out of the box thinking for a screwdriver. Includes all common bits (plus more), metric and SAE sockets. Low profile, offset handle for leverage, and accepts 1/4 drive bits of all lengths


----------



## IsaacH

DIYaholic….

Im with you with the Klein 11 in 1….but you have the 5in1 pictured. 

try this pic










The 11 in 1 was my goto screwdriver as an electrician and Klein is the only company that has gotten it right.


----------



## DIYaholic

Opps, my bad.

I had the 10 in 1 and my co-worker liked it so much he bought one. Then one day mine broke. While searching the net for possible factory warranty replacement, I discovered the 11 in 1 and just had to have the latest & greatest!!!


----------



## vipond33

Large women, with screwdrivers, and then you're screwed. Hopefully.
gene


----------



## gfadvm

Good one Gene! ROFLMAO


----------



## docholladay

I probably have 100+ screwdrivers (most of which are totally junk), but my favorite set is the one that I made myself from the Lee Valley Kit. You can see them here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/37474. They are my favorites for one reason only - I made the handles.


----------



## Manitario

Everyone needs a big ass screwdriver to haunt their dreams. Here's mine:


----------



## JohnnyStrawberry

I had wished a ratchet screwdriver with a lot of bits and some bit storing capacity in the handle.
As I was surfing on the site of my power tools' supplier I found it. With rubbered oval handle. (Imagine the torque applicable.) Bosch reads my dreams. 








I love it.


----------



## vulpes

I will have to say my dream screwdriver it is also my Yankee. Made in Germany and the pump action sets screws easy and quick. Added benefits are not only the bit storage in the handle, but when it is closed and locked, it becomes a ratchet screwdriver.


----------



## kizerpea

i got one….just got to figure out how to post the pic.


----------



## hhhopks

Maybe this is the right place to ask the dumb question.
On older tools often there are screws with thin slots where the current standard flat tip screw driver will not sit in properly (too thick). It seems that I would have to sharpen the tip in order to use it properly. Is that what everone does?

I guess it is no big deal to get an extra slot tip screw driver dedicated for that. Is it just too obvious? I don't recall anyone ever mention of sharpening the tip of their screw drivers.


----------



## hhhopks

One glass, ice cubes, orange juice and volka. Right?


----------



## Jeff28078

My brother used to work at an injection molding place where they made screwdrivers for the big box stores. I have more screwdrivers than I know what to do with and some I don't even know what they're for. But my favorite has to be my red #2 Robertson. It drives #6 and #8 Robertson wood screws that I seem to use most in projects. Next up would be my green #1.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

Everyone does realize that this was a tongue in cheek posting? Making a little fun at all the--- of your dreams posts. Had I known many of you were so passionate about screw drivers I might have named this forum topic, Hammer of your dreams.


----------



## BinghamtonEd

*Had I known many of you were so passionate about screw drivers I might have named this forum topic, Hammer of your dreams.*










Can't touch this…


----------



## vulpes

*Everyone does realize that this was a tongue in cheek posting?*

Sure, and I got quite a chuckle from it.

But then you wrote:

*"I'll start it off. Here's the one I like."*

There was your mistake….


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

My fave is the screwdriver in reach


----------



## vulpes

*Personally I dream of large women.*

Well, since we changed topics (or did we…), I personally remember {.....censored…..} and then we {.....censored…..} but not before {.....censored….. (but the censor kept the pictures)}. I am telling you that was one wild weekend.


----------



## mtenterprises

Well I HAVE to get in on this one.
This is what I call the best screwdriver ever made and it's not made any more, it's the Easy Driver Screw Ball. I have one of the big ones and several accessories and a few of the smaller version. These are great because of the standard interchangeable hex bits, the large grip ball ratcheting handle which accepts an accessory extra leverage handle that stores extar bits and it makes the neatest ratching sound. Made 100% from lexon it's nearly indistructable. This thing is so powerful with the extra leverage handle you can drive 3" #12 all the way through a 2×4 the wide way untill the threads pop out and the screw shank won't screw it any further and this is without a pilot hole.
This is a stock internet photo of it, I didn't want to run out to the shop just to take a picture.
MIKE
PS OK i lied it is still being made - http://www.easydrivertool.com/features.htm
And see a review of it here - http://blog.makezine.com/2012/09/11/tool-review-the-easydriver/


----------



## vipond33

"Had I known many of you were so passionate about screw drivers I might have named this forum topic, Hammer of your dreams."

Okay, so let's combine the dreams. Can anybody touch this…?


----------



## BinghamtonEd

*mtenterprise*, my dad had one of those while I was growing up, that thing was great! Man that brings back some memories!


----------



## Fishinbo

All we need is for one man to start the thread and then the magic begins … 
Behold the much needed recognition for this underrated tool.


----------



## mtenterprises

And anyone reading my attachments NO IT'S NOT STILL MADE TODAY! 
I read them after I posted them. DAMN such a great tool! Company says the ecconomy sucks and they can't compete with the chineese. Personally I don't think they properly marketed them. I was ready to by 3 for Christmas presents.
MIKE


----------



## BinghamtonEd

That sucks, I was going to buy my dad a set for nostalgia purposes. I think the ball on his cracked.


----------



## mtenterprises

Cracked!? I've dropped mine amillion times and its still ok.
MIKE


----------



## mtenterprises

Yea I remember that. Can't rember who had one that I knew but it didn't seem to be quite big enough to be useful.
MIKE


----------



## DaddyZ

I just gave one of those away last week.


----------



## lumberjoe

Here's mine

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/71676









I have a few sets of the craftsman ones. I've found they hold up really well. I also tend to use screw drivers as pry bars so the lifetime warranty is nice too


----------



## ChuckC

What's a screw driver? Is that when the battery dies in your screw gun and you have to manually twist the gun??

I have mostly Craftsman. I can't say I dream about them though…


----------



## renners

I once had a dream in which I hacked a winklepicker wearing door-to-door salesman to death and concealed the body in the attic of an enormous seafront mansion. 
I was very, very drunk at the time on cheap supermarket bourbon, but the dream was so vivid I don't think I'll ever forget it. I woke in a cold sweat convinced I had actually done this evil deed.
In the dream, and I remember this very clearly, I used hand tools to put up a partition wall to hide the unfortunate victim. Bahco Barracuda handsaw, Estwing 20oz claw with the blue handle, a Stanley Yankee screwdriver.
The peculiar thing is - I don't even own a Stanley Yankee screwdriver. 
Bonkers or what?


----------



## pitonyak

I own many sets of screwdrivers, but my favourite to use is Craftsman Professional; I just like how they feel.










I keep toying with the idea of trying the set by Grace for woodworkers. 
(see http://www.popularwoodworking.com/woodworking-blogs/chris-schwarz-blog/highly-recommended-grace-usa-screwdrivers)


----------



## Tedstor

I have a set of Snap-ons that I bought off the tool truck in my auto tech days. They're pretty dreamy, but not worth the price unless you have a snap-on truck to provide product support. I used these heavily for the first 2-3 years I owned them, and semi-frequently thereafter. They still work great, but are starting to wear a little. I would turn them in for a warranty replacement, but I don't have any way of using a dealer/truck. A lifetime warranty is useless if you can't find a retailer to support the warranty.


----------



## BinghamtonEd

Can't put my finger on it, just love these.


----------



## MedicKen

I would love to have a set of these made by Robert Vaughn over at owwm. Bob is a former editor for FWW and does an awesome job.


----------



## racerglen

Ted don't you have anyone in the biz as a budy or aquaintance ?
Like someone who's a mechanic, transmission guy/gal ?
I've done warantee that way on both Snap On and Mac tools, just hand 'em over to 
the shop and next time the trucks by, it's done..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love me some EasyDriver 'screw ball' tools! There's one in the original packaging at my dad's shop, I'll have to get a picture of it and post it on this Dreams thread.

I'm surprised no one has posted their "Perfect Handle" screwdrivers as being dreamy. The wood handled Stanley Hurwood line represents the pinnacle to me. I have the essentials, but they are all slotted. Phillips bits go in the 18v PC.


----------



## racerglen

Ended up with two Easydrivers, one rides in my trailer tool kit
t'other lives over my bench. Both in the now amber colored orriginal case with bits. Great tools
but boy do you have to watch it..the torque is amazing, snap a screw if you get carried away ;-)


----------



## lysdexic

Right on Smitty,

I have picked up a couple of the Irwin Perfect Handles. I am a fan.


----------



## Gshepherd

Those old Irwin drivers are sweet they fit like the Everlasting chisels once you hold one you just do not want to let go….........


----------



## Zinderin

My favorite screwdriver is my yankee ratchet driver … it belonged to my Dad (I played with it when I was 5 or 6) and if I remember correctly he told me he bought it when he was 17 or so, to take cases of gear in the radio shack aboard ship (he was 27 years Navy), I'm 57 now.


----------



## mtenterprises

Tedstor I beileve that you may be able to do that on line because I have been able to get tool repairs on line by Snap-On or Mac. Check and see.
MIKE


----------



## RussellAP

.


----------



## RussellAP

People still use these?

Here's what I use. If this cant reach it, the screw don't need to be there.


----------



## DaddyZ

ScottyB - Nice Drivers there, I keep looking in the wild for some of those.


----------



## WoodGoddess

Naturally! ;-)


----------



## wormil

Not really 'of my dreams' but was walking through a local shop today and spied this wood handled Mac for $1. Can't pass it up at that price.


----------



## bandit571

Seemed every Christmas, or so, Dad would get a full set of that style of screwdrivers. I'm working on completing my own set. Craftsman also sold those style of screwdrivers. Came in the same type of plastic pouch as the wrench sets they would sell.


----------



## waho6o9

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/149306

Maybe, make your own and have some fun while you're at it.


----------



## BlasterStumps

I dove into a plastic tub of screwdrivers today in the Restore and came up with this little treasure. Stanley No 20 Hurwood. Some of the paint has been worn off but otherwise real nice shape. Nice surprise to find it in the box of misfit screwdrivers.


----------



## Ocelot

I'm diggin' the old threads.

This is the one that falls to hand most frequently.


----------



## bandit571

Then there is this "cordless" one..


----------



## BlasterStumps

Here's a group picture of some of my go-to and special purpose screwdrivers with a few wall hangers mixed in.

The long bronze or brass shaft screwdriver is what I use to adjust a plane's frog with. I have no idea what it's intended purpose was/is. Probably some non-sparking thing I imagine.

The one that resembles Irwin Perfect Handles type is actually a Lenox brand. I use it for plane blade screws, saw nuts and anything else that requires a thin edge, fairly wide no-slip tip. I re-ground the tip just so. I've put this screwdriver thru the paces and it has held up great to everything I have used it for. Same for the EasyDriver. It has earned it's keep for sure.

I'm going to keep the Stanley Hurwood No 20 at my bench along with the smaller orange handled one on the far left.

Admittedly I don't use screwdrivers as much as I could. I use my cordless drill with interchangeable tips for most jobs. Still, the need for a screwdriver comes up quite often especially when working on saws and planes, etc.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Absolutely love me some Hurwoods. The best.


----------



## bandit571

Yankees?









They are addicting critters…takes a LOT of willpower to keep from bringing even more home..


----------



## them700project

Wera set does the job for me.

I do really like ratcheting Mac screwdriver i got 20 years ago that has fine gears in it so the slightest backturn will catch


----------



## redlee

http://www.graceusatools.com/item-details.php?item_id=31&category_id=2
For any flathead screws, and Klien for the rest.


----------



## bandit571

This one showed up, today…









Screwdriver is 13-1/2" long, over all. tip is 1/4" wide….the little drill?
Is about 7-1/2" long. Chuck key is a Jacobs #32

$3 for the screwdriver…


----------



## bandit571

"Mutt & Jeff"?









Then about half of these decide to show up..









Then an odd-ball..


----------



## MrRon

Way back when Stanley made fine tools, I had a set of their 100 series screw drivers. They had a stepped turned ferrule on a wood grip. They are long gone due to theft and other reasons. They were the finest screw drivers I have ever seen. They were the top-of-the-line at the time. The grips were not ergonomic.


----------



## bandit571

Something came to the house, yesterday….









Called a "House of Tools" actually…two of these came home with me…cleaning my Dad's workbench out.


----------



## AHuxley

While I know this is in jest there is one screwdriver that I love beyond all others and would be in my dreams if I dreamed of screwdrivers.

The Wera Kraftform Kompakt 20 preferably with the bits switched to their diamond coated Bi-torsion bits










It simply is my favorite screwdriver I have ever owned.

Youtube


----------



## craftsman on the lake

Hmm. I started this thread as a sort of joke regarding the number of 'of your dreams' topics on LJ's. If one read the entire original post it ends with…

"Note: This is a joke forum topic. If you have a screwdriver you want to post go ahead but it's a parody of some of the other 'of your dreams' topics. Personally I dream of large women."

I didn't realize how serious some people are regarding their screwdrivers.


----------



## bandit571

Ya mean it is too late to post this old Stanley///came in last week..









$0.25 for it..
.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

> Ya mean it is too late to post this old Stanley///came in last week..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $0.25 for it..
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never to late to post to this forum. It seems that some people actually are attached to their screwdrivers. Who'd a thunk.
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## woodcox

My users. Nothing too special, but I do have a small Goodell-Pratt collection growing on me. 









All of the old ones are Pratt's, I've turned new cherry handles for two of them. Top is a nos PB Swiss with a cellulose handle that smells like puke. Top right are shanks from LV I turned with cocobolo. The black and yellow Stanley opens cans. Bottom pattern style came from England and looks smith made. It's hollow ground with a buffalo horn handle. I do have a set of Grace shanks that will be in my dreams if I screw them up.


----------



## bandit571

Have a couple of these little screwdrivers…









Seems to do the job…


----------



## CWWoodworking

I think I have one flat and nothing else. Obviously I don't dream of screwdrivers.


----------



## bandit571

Recent arrivals…









And…









Amazing what one finds at a barn Sale…









When there is a wagon full of tools…just..tools..


----------



## Redoak49

I love my Grace Screwdrivers that I got from the group buy. High quality steel with great machining.


----------



## PaulDoug

I made this set several years ago. A guy on a pen turning forum worked for a pool que making place and had a box of rose wood cutoffs to sell. Each was around 1 1/2" square and a foot long. I bought them and use that to make the handles for this screwdriver set. They hang at the end of my workbench and I use them often. The screwdriver shank set were from Lee Valley.


----------



## DrTebi

This post has come pretty far for being a "tongue in cheek" post… but seriously, a good screwdriver makes a difference.

I had just too many worn-down screwdrivers that drove me nuts when another screw stripped or I couldn't get one out at all. And then all those slotted screw sizes… hard to handle with the wrong size screwdriver.

So I set out and looked for a nice set some years ago. Found PB Swiss, and am completely satisfied with these. I have all but the two green ones in this picture:










Now if I say "screw it", I really mean it


----------



## Delete

For a tongue in cheek post COTL you have tapped into a subject that historically is full of ideas and developments, the teck has been around since the invention of the screw cutting lathe and has only expanded with time.

Over a lifetime I have owned 100's of screwdrivers with the exhaustive variety of tips available, some better quality than others. Most of the cheaper ones have been broken over the years since I am usually to lazy to go find a chisel or punch when a chisel or punch is the right tool to use. The result is that I have a corner of a drawer full of blades that I have broken the handles on. The only ones discarded were the cheaper damaged blades.

When I built my first aluminum melting furnace 35 years ago, one of my first test castings was to cast screwdriver handles (the darker handles in the upper right corner of the picture). Three years ago when I built my dual fuel furnace, casting more screwdriver handles was also a first test, when casting. I went quick so instead of making a distinctive pattern, I just used Mastercraft handles as patterns, as I did in my first set.

These are great, good weight and the blades will break before the handles do. I liked them so much I also cast a bunch for some of my fine small files (Lower left). Lots more handles to cast, I think what I will do when I pour a casting in the future, I will use the left over melt to cast more handles rather than pouring it into an ingot.

Just one warning (or a tip lol) if you like getting goosed with live current, use these on electrical circuits that might be live. You know I'm joking, right????


----------



## Delete

Here's a close up of some of the stubbies. Still a little rough, but not bad. I didn't do much clean-up, they are pretty close to as cast. I figured a little rough means better grip.


----------



## woodcox

There are some nice profiles there, Carlos.


----------



## therealSteveN

I feel better about the pile of screwdrivers I have now. Looks like a few here need a 12 step program for them.

Hi, I'm George. I have a screwdriver problem….

Best is relative to which were in my hand, or close to it when I needed the correct tip to get something done.

If a guy was just starting into tools, building a shop I would suggest the WERA, WIHA brands, as their tips are fabulous, and they don't mess up. Not sure about the all in one, pictured, but they sell basic sets with flat, and phillips tips for a reasonable price, seeing that they will still be usable when you are old.

If your work is toward the smaller end, then the gunsmiths set of Grace screwdrivers can hardly be topped.

If all you need is one basic flat blade screwdriver, then look for one of those black handled Stanley's bandit posted a pic of. Weight is like air, feels good in the hand, and they just work.

If you want to open a lot of paint cans, look for those Craftsmans. There was a time if you had them, and out of the blue needed the flat blade to have small cuts in it, well you just ground it down till it did what you needed. It was then that you needed to decide if that specially engineered driver was going to see regular use. If the answer was NO, next time your were going to be near Sears, take it back, and swap it for a brand new one. No questions asked. Sears's downfall came the day they decided they weren't going to do that anymore.

Favorite, that really was funny.


----------



## OleGrump

No photo to post at the moment (IT issues with camera and computer) but a story y'all might relate to. A young woman from my office, knowing that I did woodworking asked if I would "help" her assemble a desk she had bought. (Gotta love the stores selling knock down furniture to the mechanically challenged) Of course this meant I was going to put it together. She lived close to the office and was a nice person so OK.
She got very confused when she saw me put a wrench on the octagonal base of the handle while driving a couple of the screws home. I then patiently explained that the screwdriver base was made octagonal so a wrench would fit onto it and give you a little more torque in driving it. If I'd used a screw gun, it might have been too much, but the wrench gives you "feedback" in your hands. You can also use the square shank on a screwdriver for the same purpose.
I have to wonder what she'd think if she ever saw me chuck a screwdriver bit in a brace to drive or extract screws. That's one of my favorite little "tricks" as it also gives you feedback directly to your hands. yeah, I'm old and do this kind of "primitive" stuff.


----------



## Sylvain

In the middle of this post , Paul Sellers explain the advantage of "the cordless one" shown by Bandit571 (comment#57):

"In my work the brace [...] is irreplaceable for several reasons and not the least of which has been the safety in work they provide. Somehow they slow down my world to a workable rate within an acceptable pace best suited to my humanity. [...]. I feel always in control. I'm always concerned about any possible damage to my workpiece and that mostly revolves around slippage, out-breakage, excessive energies resulting in damage and so on. 
"A drill driver can and does go through drive bits in a heartbeat. That's why they sell them in packs of 20. A misaligned bit in the hardened pozi-drive screw knocks the corners off the bit in seconds, possibly unusable after the first use if really badly used or loosely held."


----------



## Notw

I really like the ones that Narex has out now


----------



## Mosquito

I had posted this over in the Stanley #45/combination plane thread, and CaptainKlutz reminded me about this forum, so I thought I'd share it here as well.

Kenny (HokieKen) had picked up two of these Yankee #15, and was trying to disassemble it, so I gave mine a look, and put together a video on it


----------



## HokieKen

I guess I may as well follow this "dreams" thread too. Even if it was started as a joke ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

we're all just here as a joke Kenny, that's the joke of it…

That feels too deep for a wednesday


----------



## craftsman on the lake

This is my original thread… and the jokes just keep on coming!

I've been thinking of a new one. "shop stool of my dreams". What do you think?


----------



## HokieKen

> This is my original thread… and the jokes just keep on coming!
> 
> I ve been thinking of a new one. "shop stool of my dreams". What do you think?
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake


You might get some pictures you don't want to see in that one…


----------



## rad457

*You might get some pictures you don't want to see in that one…

-Kenny, SW VA, Go Hokies!!!*

LOL! couple of weeks ago during a cold spell my Pup decided to save a trip outside, if I had known would of got a Pic

My favourite set in the shop, embarrassed to admit to breaking the #2  had to force myself to go into L.V. for a new one.


----------



## bandit571

Photos of the Millers falls version…









Selector looks firmilar..









Wood knob seems to use a split pin..









Brass collar. And a worn down gear..









Not sure when it was made..


----------



## tvrgeek

I only use 1/4 inch bits for screwdrivers. Makita gold for Phillips as their fit is excellent, and whatever HOLLOW GROUND flats I can find. I have several generic handles including the nice Snap-on ratcheting one. Why pay a fortune for gunsmithing drivers when better ones cost 50 cents?

Of course, they also work in my cordless.

I still have conventional drivers, at least until the phillips wear. I regrind my flats hollow ground and specific fit for 6 to 8, 10 to 12 and 1/4 up. None of them had proper fit as bought.


----------



## Mosquito

oh wow Bandid, that's a much smaller gear set for the ratchet than the Yankee drivers. No wonder it slips a bit lol


----------



## HokieKen

Well, I got it apart. And it was a MOFO! It had a big,solid block of what I would assume is old grease locking everything inside up.









But, that "grease" sure does look a lot like the remnants of green paint on the handle…

In any case, I think it can be repaired and put back to work. The gear is in great shape. I also stripped my "good one" down to clean and oil it and it shows significantly more wear. So the shafts might get swapped around.


----------



## BillWhite

My yankee style pair includes a Craftsman made in West Germany (remember that) that is small, and a Stanley made in U.S.A. ( New Britain) full size. They do come in handy. Even added a bit holder for use with the standard sized driver bits for the larger one.


----------



## bandit571

With a wee bit of grinding….made an APEX bit holder for the Yankee screwdriver…









So, if need be, I can just change out the tip….currently has a #2 Phillips tip.
As for that other screwdriver in the photo….Dad used to get a bag full of them, every other Christmas.


----------



## HokieKen

I have a Yankee 130A too Bandit that I bought one of these adapters from Lee Valley for. That elevated that driver from a tool that never came off the wall to a tool that lives on the workbench most of the time if I'm assembling something with screws


----------



## Mosquito

Kenny, how did the wood end up coming off of the back metal piece?


----------



## bandit571

Just one Yankee?









Also need something to make a pilot hole for those screws…









Have since added another #41…pre-Stanley….









Just in case one of the others locks up…


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I only have the one Bandit. I do have a pair of push drills too. I like those guys for pilot holes. I use them more like a center punch for wood more than anything.

Well crap Mos. For some reason I didn't snap a pic of that. I will later. The metal piece is fluted and the knob is just pressed on.


----------



## HokieKen

Like so Mos.


----------



## HokieKen

I soaked the one with the green caked on crap in purple degreaser overnight. This morning, I still had to scrape that green crap off with a screwdriver. It's almost like it's epoxy or something. Not sure that thing was such a bargain at $5…


----------



## Mosquito

lol $5 screwdriver, and $20 worth of chemicals to make it work

Pressed on is what it looked like to me, but I didn't want to risk it, since I wasn't needing to replace the wood. Good to know though


----------



## DLK

We should be careful to record all the ratchet and spiral ratchet repairing somewhere that is easily located.


----------



## bandit571

In that pile of Yankee Screwdrivers….there is a Millers Falls made version….see IF you can find it….


----------



## DLK

Second from left, looks to have a MF Handle


----------



## HokieKen

> In that pile of Yankee Screwdrivers….there is a Millers Falls made version….see IF you can find it….
> 
> - bandit571


Did they ever make push drivers in the "V-line"? The one on the far right has the right colors…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> The one on the far right has the right colors…
> 
> - HokieKen


That's a Handyman.


----------



## DLK

The second from the right could be a MF No. 631


----------



## bandit571

Fluted handle was spec by Sears….Model is the 620A by Millers Falls….is marked as a Craftsman, Made in USA

No selector, you twist the larger knurled collar instead….still has the original tip….

Have 2 of the "Handyman" H33A…...one gray handle, one black handle…


----------



## DLK

So I was correct the first time.


----------



## HokieKen

And I was totally incorrect…


----------



## HokieKen

Bottom one is the Yankee 15 I got that was locked up. It works well now but the selector button got mangled so the selector has to be slid with another screwdriver. I don't think its worth the tome to try to make another one. I may just fix it so it's a screwdriver sans ratcheting. That requires making a knob for it though. So I may just put it in the parts box in case I need a donor someday.

The middle is the good yankee I got. I broke it down and cleaned the guts and oiled everything and stoned the edges of the gear teeth and swapped the pawls. Good as new! I also straightened the shank. Still need to grind the tip but it's definitely a user.

The top is a Millers Falls 55 and it came to me just like that. It works fine but it feels like there's dried grease in the works. May tear it down eventually or may just leave it be


----------



## DLK

> I don't think its worth the *tome* to try to make another one.
> - HokieKen


Very funny but true. LOL.

How much are ya'll paying for ratchet screw drivers. I was think of ebay-ing one but it twice what I think should pay.


----------



## HokieKen

I paid $10+shipping for the pair of Yankees and $8 for that Millers Falls including shipping. Which is too much I think but I watched for a year to find one of the Yankees for $5 shipped and it never happened.


----------



## DLK

I'm seeing the MFs on ebay now for $35 I think that is too much. I think I'll wait.
(Not having a shop makes me buy things.)


----------



## rad457

> I don't think its worth the *tome* to try to make another one.
> - HokieKen
> 
> Very funny but true. LOL.
> 
> How much are ya ll paying for ratchet screw drivers. I was think of ebay-ing one but it twice what I think should pay.
> 
> - Combo Prof


I looked, but after I saw the asking prices and then shipping any where from $15 to some idiot asking $75 looks like my L.V. Gracie's are a deal


----------



## HorizontalMike

I have had this screwdriver forever, handed down to me in the family. Mine never had the wooden handle, however the bottom image shows what is should look like. This is a Pre-Yankee Screwdriver by one year.



















From online search:


----------



## PeteStaehling

I used to use Yankee a lot when I worked as an electrician in a previous lifetime. These days my go to screwdriver is a Snap On with interchangeable bits that store in the handle. I don't remember when I got it or how, but I can't imagine paying for a new one at the price they charge. i think it may have been a gift.


----------



## DLK

From MF Catalog 49:










Collect them all.


----------



## HokieKen

I generally am not a fan of ratcheting screwdrivers because of the slop in the mechanics. But I have to say for these small flat heads, I really like the knurled thumbwheel that lets you spin the shaft independent of the handle. Pretty simple and highly useful design feature.


----------



## HokieKen

Anybody have recommendations on a good spiral/push driver that's smaller than my Yankee 130? I really like using it but it's so big that I never throw it in my "go bag".

And yeah, Ebay prices are stupid for the most part. Set saved searches and wait it out is my advice. Also, watch for "best offer" listings that are close to expiring. Worst they can do is say no…


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm

Ever use one of these?









Flip a lever, to change direction..









One version has those screwdriver options, the other had more options, just a different way to hold them..








Set even had a couple for either square head bolts/nuts..or a square drive…1/4" and 3/8" 
They sometimes came in fitted cases….with a local suppliers name on it..









"Livsey Equipment Company" 
2138 West 25th Street" 
Cleveland, Ohio, 44113

Even had a phone number to call…(216)-621-8797….wonder if they are still around?


----------



## donwilwol

> Hmmm
> 
> Ever use one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flip a lever, to change direction..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One version has those screwdriver options, the other had more options, just a different way to hold them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set even had a couple for either square head bolts/nuts..or a square drive…1/4" and 3/8"
> They sometimes came in fitted cases….with a local suppliers name on it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Livsey Equipment Company"
> 2138 West 25th Street"
> Cleveland, Ohio, 44113
> 
> Even had a phone number to call…(216)-621-8797….wonder if they are still around?
> 
> - bandit571


Yep!! I wish I knew where it went!!


----------



## HokieKen

Never seen one of those Bandit but that's pretty dang cool!


----------



## DLK

And voila a MF 63 for $5.










It should clean up, nice. But as is it is functional and not much oxidation.


----------



## bandit571

Well…have to head for the shop in a bit…so I'll leave you all with this photo…









Just steel, brass, and maybe some Rosewood….

Phone is there for scale..the screwdriver is 6" long, overall…


----------



## bandit571

More to look over..
.








And a few more…barn sale $1 each..


----------



## HokieKen

The perfect handles are some of my favorites Bandit. I have a box with several of them waiting for me to make new scales for em. Those turnscrews look really nice too.


----------



## Foghorn

I'm really liking my Chestnut tools, parallel tip ones. Burnisher to give it a bit of bite and prevent slipping on slot heads. I do have a few Marples and MF ones from way back but the Leevalley, wooden handled ones as posted way back when do the balance of screw driving jobs!


----------



## BlasterStumps

I have a driver set also:









I think the manufacturer of these tools was Shelton, also made hand planes I believe.


----------



## BlasterStumps

My Millers Falls 29. Took me a while to find one in good condition.

One of these should work for what you were looking for Ken. It has an automatic return. Works really smoothly. Small size.


----------



## Mosquito

Those screwdrivers are cool and what not, but are they flashlight screwdriver cool?










I think not. I can screw in the dark.

Er, wait…


----------



## Mosquito

I have a pair of millers falls 29's, and they are indeed pretty sweet little drivers. One was my wife's late great-uncle's


----------



## bandit571

I needed that one screwdriver…









Was the only one with a small enough Phillips tip….to drive these tiny screws….wax the threads…pilot holes by North Brothers…









#41….pre-Stanley…used the smallest tip it had, too….


----------



## HokieKen

Well a unanimous vote from Mike and Mos' for a Millers Falls is one that couldn't be ignored ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Looks kinda familiar Mos…


----------



## DLK

Will Stanley spiral screwdriver bits fit a Miller Falls?


----------



## HokieKen

It's hard to say Don. There were 3 standard bit diameters for the spiral screwdrivers. 7/32", 9/32" and 5/16". I think they were pretty standard on drivers of the same size but I've never been able to find a resource that listed the size for drivers from various makers.  Lee Valley sells adapters for 1/4" bits for all size Yankee drivers and their page lists the size bits used by the Yankee models. That may give you somewhere to start at least. Personally, I'll probably just buy an adapter for any Yankee-style drivers I get. I have a 9/32 adapter for my Yankee 130 but I imagine I'll be ordering a 7/32 later this week for the MF #29 that's on its way to me


----------



## HokieKen

FWIW, Dieter Schmid Fine Tools sells new bits for Yankee drivers that don't require an adapter. They have them in flat, phillips and pozidrive. Of course shipping will be substantial to the US I imagine.

Highland Woodworking also has flat and small PH bits. They only have PH0 and PH1 though, no PH2. Which seems sorta silly to me.


----------



## DLK

Its a MF #29 that is also on the way to me. But I have a local line (same place I got the stone) where there are some bits. So …. 7/32 you say…. is very helpful.


----------



## HokieKen

> Its a MF #29 that is also on the way to me. But I have a local line (same place I got the stone) where there are some bits. *So …. 7/32 you say…. is very helpful*.
> 
> - Combo Prof


That's just a guess Don, don't hold me to it. Just based on the fact that it's one of the smallest spiral drivers, I'm guessing it uses the smallest size bit. But, MF may not have followed the lead of the Yankee line. I can't find anywhere that gives the bit sizes for Millers Falls models…


----------



## HokieKen

Maybe Mos' or Mike can verify the size of bits the MF29 takes since they both own one (or more)


----------



## DLK

O.K. I will send Mos a message which apparently he can't read. LOL


----------



## Mosquito

Message received, and responded, thank you 

Went out to the shop, which took a little effort; things are a little more… messy than they were when everything was frozen and under snow lol

Also, since I was in the tool chest and had to take these guys out to get to the #29's, here's a set of Marples turn screws I recently got










Anyway, on the No. 29's, it's a bit odd… I have packaging with some of my driver bits that says 5/32"










However, this is a 7/32" drill bit for comparison. I couldn't get them to line up perfectly for the picture (and not have shadows, etc), but near as I can tell they're the same exact size










And just for good measure, yes the 7/32" drill bit fits in the No. 29 (minus the fact that it doesn't have a notch to seat fully)


----------



## DLK

Harumph… and that catalogue says :

" The drills, countersink and slim cabinet type screw driver bit listed below greatly increase the usefulness of the No. 29 screw driver. *They are all made with shanks that fit the chuck*. "

also no help. I'll just buy up everyone I see and throw out the ones that don't fit. LOL.

I just went over to my friend Bobs and bought 6 bits of various diameters.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm guessing the 5/32 is the width of the tip on that tip Mos. Thanks for checking. I assumed it was that size. Thanks for the effort!


----------



## HokieKen

Those Marples turnscrews are sexy as hell too BTW!


----------



## bandit571

Just some "eye candy" for the Collective..









And..









There is a Handyman H133A, and a Fulton from Germany…that the easy ones…as for that little guy?









One side says YANKEE, and has a patent date…the other?









Says STANLEY with a model number…No. 3400

Have fun with the others…including the "TriBit"


----------



## Mosquito

That could be Kenny, I didn't measure that part, though I thought they were all wider than the shank.

The Marples look good in pictures and from afar, not sure I'd recommend them though, they are not the greatest build quality. They are new, not vintage


----------



## RWE

The top tool in the photo is a Plumb 9706 flat head driver. It is one of my favorite tools altogether and certainly my favorite screwdriver. Whenever I am removing a screw from a rusted plane, or doing any type of hard job, I reach for it. The handle feels great and it has the metal cap, though I would never pound on it with a hammer. All told, I have a strong irrational and deep seated regard for it.

The middle tool is a North Brothers Yankee drill/driver #44. The bits are fluted on the insert side. I assume they are original. I played with a Stanley during my grade school and junior high years (the 60's). I like how the Stanley opened at the top for you to select a bit. This Yankee opens at the bottom of the hand grip and takes some getting use to. It has a patent date of Jan. 25 99. Any of you out there that know North Brothers, is this a "good" one? I have not done much research.

Bottom tool is a Millers Falls No. 445. Like the Yankee, I have not done much research on it. I love the wood handle and it seems to accept Stanley bits just fine.

Any info or comments would be welcome.


----------



## DLK

It is interesting how handles that do not look appealing to the eye seem to feel great in the hand. I'm sure that top one is fantastic, and is designed for twisting. Whereas the MF 445 at the bottom the handle looks comfortable for pushing.


----------



## HokieKen

I can't say I've really read or heard anything negative about any of the vintage push drills/drivers RWE. The mechanics are the same in all of them and it comes down to compromises between size/efficiency/power. The smaller models are more convenient, longer models get the job done in fewer "pushes" and bigger models can handle more pressure without bending or locking up. I think it really just comes down to what you like the size of and what handle shape/material you like mostly. Of course there are other smaller details to consider too like how the ratchet selector works, whether there's storage in the handle, whether there is a return spring, etc. In other words, if you like it, it's a "good" one ;-)


----------



## DLK

And if they have automatic return, which I understand was disable by many for safety reasons-- you remove the spring.


----------



## DLK

Inspiration for the day


----------



## HokieKen

I removed the spring in my Yankee 130 driver. My motivation wasn't really safety but that it just has a better "feel" without the extra tension. For push drills on the other hand, I absolutely want the spring return.


----------



## DLK

I think it was or is possible if you were or are high up on say a ladder, that the return spring might cause the tool to "jump" out of your hand and fall or make you un stable.


----------



## Sparks500

Problem solvers…


----------



## ibewjon

A Yankee style with twisted steel shaft. The wood knob slides up and down to rotate the changeable bit. The nut tightens to hold the bit. The bit chuck is brass.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Sparks500, I don't think I have ever seen a small sledge like that that showed it's use like that. Wow.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Every time I see this thread it reminds me to that I need a good screw driver.
Finally went and found one!!!!










Have no idea why I waited so long to share my favorite screw driver! Cheers!

PS - It is one of those; everything I touch is Klutz'd, days. Thanks for letting me share it with you.
Bottoms up!


----------



## HokieKen

Got my #29 last night. It looks really nice but the operation was very tight. Pretty sure it's just old grease so I tore it down most of the way and have it soaking in degreaser. I'll put it back together and lube it and post some pics tonight. I really like the size of it


----------



## BlasterStumps

Opened a drawer in my ready bench and the first thing I noticed was this box. I had forgotten that i had it.


----------



## DLK

I discovered my #29 will be delayed from being shipped because the seller is away until March 11. It is schedule to ship to our retirement house in Holland, Mi, where I will be next week, but return to Houghton, Mi on the 15-th. Thus I don't think I'll see it until May. Meanwhile I accidentally won a Gooddell & Pratt G-40 driver . (I put in a minimum bid of $5.00 and did not expect it to hold up, but it did.)  It should arrive here in Houghton and I will get to see it around March 17.

Cleaned up 6 bits, if I end up with duplicates I may trade.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Only one bit was with my 29 when I bought it, a fairly broad straight blade. However, I have been collecting push drill bits here and there and ended up with these bits that fit the 29 also:










When I get more time, I want to make a 1/4" drive adapter bit for it like I made for the bigger North Bros drill.


----------



## DLK

*Blaster* Would you be so kind as give us diameter measurements on the #29 bits. Are they 7/32? How far is the notch from the bottom?


----------



## rad457

*Meanwhile I accidentally won a Gooddell & Pratt G-40 driver 
*Yup that's what I kept telling the wife every time a parcel showed up from E-bay And why I have so many chisels!


----------



## HokieKen

They are 7/32 bits Don. I didn't measure the slot location though. I'll order an adapter for 1/4" hex bits for mine, just makes it much more convenient for me.


----------



## DLK

I have the adapter on my Veritas wish list, I will wait for the $40 free shipping.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Sorry Don, just came in and saw that you asked for the measurement. Been working on a sill under the doors this morning.

Any way, the original bit that came with the 29 measures 13 centimeters from the end of the bit to the middle of the v-notch. The little half depth notch on the end of the bit is cut in 3 centimeters from the end and then sloped.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm not a metric guy Mike but I'm pretty sure that's 13 mm ;-)


----------



## DLK

Thanks. That will help with the pre-collection of bits. On the other hand I could just be patient and wait for mine to arrive. LOL. Sorry to be a bother.


----------



## HokieKen

I think we all like any excuse we can find to pull out cool tools and fondle them Don ;-P


----------



## DLK

> I'm not a metric guy Mike but I m pretty sure that's 13 mm ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


LOL you beat me to it.

Actually because its Miller Falls , I bet it is 1/2 inch.

I checked the 6 bits I grabbed the other day and two of the bits seem to be 7/32. 
(I don't have my caliper's with me).

I think the notch is 9/16 from the end. So 14mm?

I have a bunch of bits in my shop down in holland, where I will be again Saturday for about anext week and I can check them.


----------



## BlasterStumps

sorry, wasn't engaging you know what : )


> I m not a metric guy Mike but I m pretty sure that s 13 mm ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

Here she is. Works like new after some degreasing and a little light machine oil.


















A good bit more compact than my Yankee even with the spring removed from the 130A 









I despise the feel and look of the cracking film finish on the handle. But, Millers Falls is still legible and the finish is mostly in-tact so I'll probably leave it alone.









I may end up taking the spring out because it does make it almost pocket-sized:









But, I do kinda like the action with the spring in there. Too bad they didn't make a way to lock it in the retracted position like the Yankees have. (Which is missing on mine but originally it was there)

*Edit to add:* I LOVE the twisting action of the ratchet selector on this driver as opposed to the sliding piece on most. That will be one of the things I look for if (who are we kidding - WHEN) I decide I need to buy another one.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

> Looks kinda familiar Mos…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


The old sonic screwdriver… I'm a Who fan also. I even like the latest lady believe it or not even though she's pretty much getting trashed in the role.


----------



## HokieKen

I haven't watched any of the new season yet. Honestly, I still mourn the loss of Matt Smith. Peter Capaldi did well but I'm afraid that in my mind, Smith will be THE Doctor forever.


----------



## DLK

*Kenny* I'm drooling! Can't wait to see mine. And I completely agree I like the twist action of the selector on the MF 59, and 63 over the slide action of Stanley's design. I also feel that MF design is beefier and feels more solid.



> I think we all like any excuse we can find to pull out cool tools and fondle them Don ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


Lately the only thing that brings me joy is look at, clean up and play with old tools.


----------



## bandit571

There should be a locking ring, to where you rotate it to the left, and it will stay retracted….just like on the North Brother ones…And. on my Craftsman/Millers Falls 620A….


----------



## HokieKen

> There should be a locking ring, to where you rotate it to the left, and it will stay retracted….just like on the North Brother ones…And. on my Craftsman/Millers Falls 620A….
> 
> - bandit571


On the #29 Bandit? The only thing I see that rotates is the collar that changes the ratcheting action. The collar on the top of that is threaded on and just retains the front pawl.


----------



## Woodbum

I just ran across this oldie but goodie post. I'm glad you stated that this post was a parody. I think we have beaten the "of your dreams" dead horse enough. Just a statement of my humble opinion, not meant to elicit positive or negative responses from our membership.

PS You forgot to add the $65 Bluetooth adaptor for the Festool screwdriver that turns the dust collector on from the end of the hose


----------



## DLK

Maybe, but this now my favorite thread. But it would have been better if it was called.

Repair and maintenance of ratchet, spiral and automatic vintage screw drivers.

I think this investigation is important to the preservation of old tools….. Oh and its fun.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> I'm glad you stated that this post was a parody.
> 
> - Woodbum


Parody definition: a feeble or ridiculous imitation

IMHO - It is the human desire to do less work, and be more efficient. We do this by inventing/buying/using tools that are supposed to make our life better, and yet many tools feebly succeed?

Hence: Any tool by definition is a parody to someone, especially master craftsmen.

Think about it: How many tools do you know that are ridiculous imitation of working better, or getting stuff done faster? TOO MANY!

For that matter: Life is parody. Living the Dream? Nah, most are: Living the parody!


Never take anything posted in internet too seriously ….. 
Smile everyday, even if it hurts.


----------



## Rearviewmirror

My dad is the one who got me into woodworking, and when I was a teenager he got me a set of red handled Craftsman screwdrivers that are still the only ones I use. He's been gone for 15 years, and I think of him every time I grab for one of them.


----------



## BlasterStumps

you know, thinking about it, maybe those of us who do enjoy old tools, whether it's the research, the hunt, repairing, collecting, using, etc, should have a notch in the forums not considered "a parody". He is onto something.


----------



## rad457

LOL! well got me started, ordered a Dunlop rachet of Flee-bay and even through in a Millers falls 900 plane Sucks when shipping is more than the item Another parcel I have to sneak in!


----------



## HokieKen

Even if the thread started as a joke, it's alive and well now! Nothing wrong with that 



> you know, thinking about it, maybe those of us who do enjoy old tools, whether it s the research, the hunt, repairing, collecting, using, etc, should have a notch in the forums not considered "a parody". He is onto something.
> 
> - BlasterStumps


I think that's kind of what the "of your dreams" threads are Mike. Somewhere to discuss old tools while keeping the focus narrower than just one thread to discuss all vintage tools. I prefer it that way personally


----------



## OleCuss

Biscuit joiner of my dreams!

I have one which is just amazing! Harbor Freight sells it for cheap!

It adds spice to one's life by introducing uncertainty as to just where the biscuit will end up and how far off the joint will be - and leads to more of what we all enjoy - more sanding!

I've come to treasure it so much that I've saved up to be able to buy a DeWalt so that I can retire that Harbor Freight biscuit joiner to a place of honor in the round bin. It will no longer be forced to dig ragged slots in to wood.

I hope it will be happy wherever it may go - I know I'll be happy/happier.


----------



## bandit571

Photo Shoot for Screwdrivers?









The Company of Thorin Oakenshield..









Is that Master Baggins?









Ori, Nori, and Dori? And..









Gandalf the Longshaft?

Viva la Difference 








Locking rings..Yankee vs Millers Falls…
In a tale of Two Makers..









And…in order to install a screw…you will need a screw starter..









I think an Irwin 900 should do the trick…


----------



## BubbaIBA

> *We ve got:*
> 
> Hand plane of your dreams
> Mallet of your dreams
> Bib Overalls of your dreams
> Vintage monsters of your dreams
> Original workbench of your dreams
> Pushstick of your dreams
> Vintage drills of your dreams
> Mitre box of your dreams
> Lottery for Hand Planes of your dreams
> Pallet of your dreams
> Shed of your dreams
> What s your woodworking dream
> Drill of your dreams
> Porcupine of my dreams
> Your dream project
> Favorite dream chisel
> Dream shop
> Dream prize
> Dream tool chest
> 
> I kid you not. Do a search on LJ s for "of your dreams". We seem to dream a lot. I see that the screwdriver is missing from the list so I decided to include it. I figure in a few days 800 people will describe their favorite screwdriver. We ll have way to many to choose from after the screw driver deluge but It will be enough information for you to go to your favorite tool store and get one. Personally when I see a topic of turning I m often disappointed as I think it s screwdriver turning, not lathe turning.
> 
> I expect we ll get people who have a screwdriver handed down from great-great grandpa. The one that was built to last the eons. Be sure to post a picture.
> 
> Then we ll have the screwdriver that was once nice and shiny but was neglected and became crusted with rust but it was once a $5 driver in today s dollars. Someone will turn a new handle for it and place it in an electroplating de-rusting bucket run by an old car battery. They will restore it and post the new shiny driver rod sporting a chrome finish and rosewood handle.
> 
> Someone will swear by the chinese screwdriver they picked up in the dollar bin at Harbor Freight or the package of 37 screwdrivers of various sizes for $3.98 at walmart in a plastic package that needs an exacto knife to extract them.
> 
> Someone will have a totally ultimate $87 dollar Festool screwdriver guaranteed to turn your screws all the way in. Comes complete with dust collector connection so you ll need their dust collector too as it is sized only to fit theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ll start it off. Here s the one I like. It has a spade blade so that when I turn it I have tons of fun as it constantly slips off the screw and makes decorative little slotted lines in my wood project. When this happens I call it eclectic art. I try to get it to slip off an equal number of times on each screw for balance. This way each screw looks like a little decorative flower. The best thing about this driver is that if it should break Sears will replace it, You can save on chisels this way.
> 
> So, post your favorite screwdriver and lets get this forum topic to last in LJ s la-la land forever as it goes LJ viral with hits and responses.
> 
> Note: This is a joke forum topic. If you have a screwdriver you want to post go ahead but it s a parody of some of the other of your dreams topics. Personally I dream of large women.
> 
> - Craftsman on the lake


Thanks, ROTFLMAO. I'm with you on dreams, never tools that is what AmEx is for but in my world of dreams they are large boned women.

ken


----------



## DLK

I like that Irwin 900 !


----------



## DLK

There is something about the look and feel of a well designed wood handled tool, that regardless of it sophistication it just brings me calm and makes me happy.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Just found this MF tool today. Looks like it has had very little use. Box is a little tattered though. I think I might have other bits that will fit it.


----------



## DLK

Nice.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a little of my Millers Falls lineup. My favorite push drill with two recently acquired drivers.


----------



## HokieKen

Mike, if you need my address to ship that 61A to, I can PM it ;-)


----------



## BlasterStumps

I found that I do have a No 2 and No 3 Phillips bit that will fit the 61A.

I'm guessing the difference between the 61A and the 610A is the spring. I'll have to play around with the 61A some to see how it works driving a couple screws. Out of the four push screwdrivers I have, it is the only one without the spring.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Kenny, is the top one a MF55? 
Don't think I have ever seen one in the wild.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, that's a #55 Mike. I bought it after I got the Yankee #15 and liked it so much.


----------



## bandit571

One should get one of the Millers Falls No. 100 Push Drills…..just saying…..









Usually for a decent price…


----------



## HokieKen

I have one of those too Bandit  Gotta love the Buck Rogers look! I recently became aware of a model they made with a wood handle that has the rotating bit index made of wood. Let the hunt begin!

I've been collecting these here and there for a few years:









The plan is to re-sacle them all with matching wood and make myself a (sorta) matched set


----------



## HokieKen

Here's what I'm on the lookout for:


----------



## bandit571

Have an eggbeater with something like that…









Holds a bunch of bits, too…have to keep shaking them out, until the right one appears…


----------



## HokieKen

That's pretty cool Bandit. I've never seen an eggbeater that "dispenses" one bit at a time like that. My #2 and #5 have storage in the handles but not like that.


----------



## bandit571

better photos?









That little tab, move it around until the hole opens up.
Have no idea who made this drill…nothing on the chuck, and the crank arm..









Just says "Made in USA" 

















Spins nice, though. may post this over in the drill thread, and see IF anyone knows about this drill…


----------



## BlasterStumps

set up an old laptop in the workshop today. Tried to get on this thread and it loaded five ads of "Don't use Toilet Paper" or quit using it , something like that. But I don't!

My wife says: "That's gross"


----------



## HokieKen

I was diggin' through some drawers this evening and found this push driver. It works but could use a clean and oil. Has 2 driver bits and 2 drill points. Make no mistake, it's a cheapo plasticky Taiwanese junker. Made in Taiwan is the only identifying mark on it. It's gonna make its way to the Habitat Store in a couple days but I thought I'd offer it up here first in case somebody wants to give it a whirl.









If you want it, hollar at me. It's yours for the price of shipping. (TBH though, that's more than I'd pay for it)

And the bits are 7/32" so they will fit some vintage driver like my MF29 but, the notch is in the wrong spot for them to lock in. A little grinding would probably make em work though. If you only want the bits, I'll be glad to send just those if nobody speaks up for the whole package.

First come, first served. No take-backs!


----------



## HokieKen

Nevermind, I just killed that driver ^. Bits are still up for grab if anybody wants them.


----------



## bandit571

Yep, that black plastic end was usually the first to go….crack and splits. Had one back in the 70s….meh. There was a spring inside the handle…when you opened the cap to get a tip…the spring was liable to just fly right out…


----------



## HokieKen

Guess, what was old, dirty, cheap and barely worked at the Habitat Store this evening? Yep, ME  And guess what I bought while I was there? First time I think I've ever seen any push-driver there 









Yankee #30A. Guess how much it cost, with a bit included:









That's *ALMOST* a Bandit deal ;-P


----------



## bandit571

HEY! I resemble that remark…...


----------



## ibewjon

Does anyone have any info on the screwdriver I posted on March 4, # 159?


----------



## bandit571

Millers Falls. No. 101?


----------



## BlasterStumps

Ken, I have one of those. This one is marked "Yankee", North Bros. Mfg. 30. Sure looks similar though. I forgot that I had it until I found it in a drawer yesterday. Come to think of it, I may have showed pics of it already. When I said the other day that I only had one spiral ratcheting screwdriver without the spring, I told a fib. This one doesn't use a spring either.


----------



## HokieKen

> Does anyone have any info on the screwdriver I posted on March 4, # 159?
> 
> - ibewjon


I don't but I see that style on Ebay fairly often. If you browse "spiral screwdriver" on there, you may spot a match with some good info


----------



## HokieKen

Same driver as mine Mike. Mine is just newer. Only difference is how the handle is securedI think.

I'm surprised at how much shorter it is than the 130. Those springs took up some space!


----------



## ibewjon

Thanks Ken.


----------



## bandit571

Archimedes Drill…..You can even use a cord and a "bow" to make it spin faster, when you add a drill bit….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

> I was diggin' through some drawers this evening and found this push driver. It works but could use a clean and oil. Has 2 driver bits and 2 drill points. Make no mistake, it's a cheapo plasticky Taiwanese junker. Made in Taiwan is the only identifying mark on it. It's gonna make its way to the Habitat Store in a couple days but I thought I'd offer it up here first in case somebody wants to give it a whirl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want it, hollar at me. It's yours for the price of shipping. (TBH though, that's more than I'd pay for it)
> 
> And the bits are 7/32" so they will fit some vintage driver like my MF29 but, the notch is in the wrong spot for them to lock in. A little grinding would probably make em work though. If you only want the bits, I'll be glad to send just those if nobody speaks up for the whole package.
> 
> First come, first served. No take-backs!
> 
> - HokieKen


Bits still alive? My gramps' driver is that same one; bits always welcome.


----------



## ibewjon

Bandit, how old do you think it might be? The bow would work, never thought of that. Thanks.


----------



## HokieKen

> Bits still alive? My gramps' driver is that same one; bits always welcome.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Yep. Two flats and two drill bits. They've got a little surface rust but plenty functional. If you want them, PM your address and I'll send 'em your way.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

There's one missing (in tool tote at Dad's shop) but here's my Family Photo.










Big Honkin Hurwood SW Screwdriver
Yankee 41
Yankee North Bros. 30A
Miller Falls 61A (Minty, w/ Veritas adapter)
Craftsman drill driver
Stanley Handyman 133H
Yankee Handyman 233H


----------



## DLK

I like that "Big Honkin Hurwood SW ".
How is the MF 61A?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

The 61A is a true beast the lives in the toolchest. Rarely used, but it does see action at times and it's a quality tool.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice lineup Smitty! Love the 61A with the adapter. I have that adapter for my Yankee 130 and have one in my cart for the MF 29 

I started on the perfect handle rescaling project today  First up, some Cocobolo.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Nice Smitty. I decided to ride the wave so-to-speak and take a family photo of mine too:










If you release the mechanism in the Yankee 131, make sure it is against something solid first then turn the ring. Sure don't want it pointing towards any part of your body.

I showed a pic of the 61A just recently so I didn't dig it out for this picture.

Here is a pic of the 131 opened up:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Same with the 30A.

Nice grouping. Got many bits in what looks my blue Craftsman push drill?


----------



## BlasterStumps

I'll check in the morning Smitty, I think there were a few in it but not sure.


----------



## BlasterStumps

None bits in the old Craftsman push drill Smitty. Might have robbed them for another tool.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

They're strange buggars too. I've only got two of the eight that have designated slots in the carousel handle.


----------



## HokieKen

What style bits are they Smitty? I might have some doubles but mine are the Millers Falls bits that are fluted on the shank end to fit the chuck.


----------



## bandit571

Strange screwdriver "set" 









Kind of rough looking, needed some weight to hold it open..









And, I think there is 2 bits missing…









Shafts are round, until they reach this notch….









Bits slide into the handle, until they click/lock in place..









There are some markings on the shafts…too small for me to read, right now…..
No clue as to who made this, either…


----------



## bandit571

Family Photo time?









Those 2 circled ones? one is a No. 33 H, and the gray handle is a No. 133H…









Stretch things out a bit…Still 4 such things upstairs….including that Fulton, from Germany…









And another 133H….









Couple others in the picture


----------



## bandit571

Cleaned up, ready to go…









Along with a few chisels..


----------



## HokieKen

Lee Valley's free shipping got this driver outfitted with an adapter sooner than later


----------



## DLK

Wow that was quick, my order still says being processed.


----------



## rad457

Started down the path


----------



## bandit571

Brought to you by W.M. Johnson Co. of New Jersey, USA









To go with the H.S.B. & Co. ones..









Among others…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Never in my dreams did I think I would post an antique screwdriver in this thread, 
but here goes:








-








 
It is a Witherby 7833, Made in England.

Inherited from my dad when he passed over 45 years ago. Plastic handle seems to fragile for my gorilla paws. This is first time it has been out of the tool box since it was placed in a new rolling tool cabinet 15 years ago. Saw it laying there yesterday, and decided to share.

Only screwdriver in my dreams are:

- wide flat blade that does not break bank for hand plane adjustments.

- finding a set of large slot drivers (3/8, 7/16, 1/2") that don't shatter due improper hardening when this gorilla uses one on a rusted #18 fastener. Have warranty replaced my Craftsman large blades so many times, the sears stores keep closing.

Cheers!


----------



## HokieKen

> Wow that was quick, my order still says being processed.
> 
> - Combo Prof


I placed the order last Wednesday so it wasn't all that quick really…


----------



## DLK

> Wow that was quick, my order still says being processed.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> I placed the order last Wednesday so it wasn t all that quick really…
> 
> - HokieKen


And you didn't alert me to the free shipping.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry Don, I saw it posted in the Hot Deals Thread. I assumed everyone on the site subscribes to that one


----------



## DLK

I was subscribed, I thought it went inactive, I had not seen anything from it for a while. I 'll have to check my settings.


----------



## HokieKen

> I was subscribed, I thought it went inactive, I had not seen anything from it for a while. I ll have to check my settings.
> 
> - Combo Prof


It was extended to a part 2 when the thread got too large. Maybe you never saw that one?


----------



## DLK

> It was extended to a part 2 when the thread got too large. Maybe you never saw that one?
> 
> - HokieKen


Yes , I never saw that. the LJ search engine to work.

Whats the link? I still can't get


----------



## HokieKen

> Sorry Don, I saw it posted in the Hot Deals Thread. I assumed everyone on the site subscribes to that one
> 
> - HokieKen


That one ^


----------



## DLK

> Sorry Don, I saw it posted in the Hot Deals Thread. I assumed everyone on the site subscribes to that one
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I be watch'n now.
> 
> That one ^
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## DLK

Here is a mostly Miller falls screwdriver family:










From left to right.
Goodell and Pratt (1902), Miller Falls, 67A, 29, 59, 63 (4"). Miller falls multi tool with 20 bits. Unbranded tool with a 9/32 inch chuck.

The bit for the Goodell and Pratt is unusual it has a centered tenon. 








but the chuck wil take standard hex bits.

The 20 bits for the multi-tool. I can't imagine what this tool was designed for.










*I want more Miller Falls ratcheting (not spiral) screwdrivers !*


----------



## BlasterStumps

This multi tool only came with 6 blades/attachments. It is marked G M Mfg Co.

Pry bar for removing tacks I presume
3/8" chisel
No 2 phillips 
18 tpi metal cutting blade
3/16" straight blade screwdriver
1/4" straight blade screwdriver

There might have been a wider straight blade but it has gone missing if there was one.


----------



## DLK

I think those would be more useful to me.


----------



## bandit571

See anything you like?









May have to really look into this picture…lots to see…


----------



## HokieKen

I have two of those Millers Falls multi-tools as well Don. I don't really find them extremely useful either but they are really cool  Mine get used as a hand chuck for reaming and such more than anything.


----------



## DLK

Thats what I wanted it for. But the chuck for the MF tool won't take a 1/4" diameter shank. it takes 1/8 inch square shanks. It might be good for a jeweler or watch repair. However the unbranded tool with a 9/32 inch chuck will take one and even a hex bit.


----------



## HokieKen

Got an old "donor" eggbeater Don? Those chucks make great hand chucks. Just turn a handle, install a piece of threaded rod in the end and voila


----------



## DLK

I though about doing that. And I may do so when I get back to my shop. The tools I posted were all purchased this semester because I was bored up here all alone. Now with the stay-at-home order I am busy writing online lectures and waiting for the hopeful completion on the sale of our property. If I can get ahead and if I can rent a U-haul trailer I will load our remaining furniture and drive it down the retirement house and my shop. We are allowed to travel between residences.

These multitools and tool holders *are* however *very* *cool* and because I had one there are some repairs I was able to do, that I could not have done as easily otherwise.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Kenny, the bits arrived today!!










Looks like the post office had some fun with them first, but they survived just fine. Thanks Again, I Owe You!


----------



## HokieKen

Today?!? Holy crap :-( I'd kinda forgot about them. 2 weeks is quite the trip. Glad they made it safe and sound


----------



## rad457

Something showed up at my shop








5 of the 8 bits, what are the odds of finding a complete set?


----------



## HokieKen

Very nice Andre! I like the Buck Rogers drills  Finding a drill with a complete set of bits isn't the norm but it's not terribly uncommon either. You can buy sets of the drill points on Ebay but they usually cost more than buying 2 or 3 drills and cobbling a full set together. Also, that drill can hold regular twist drills within a certain range. Also, most of those drill points are going to be dull if that was a user. So a little touch up with a needle file or a stone will make a big difference in use.


----------



## Mosquito

judging from the bag they came in, I'm guessing USPS lost them behind a machine, under a conveyor, or something similar for a few days in there lol


----------



## rad457

> Very nice Andre! I like the Buck Rogers drills  Finding a drill with a complete set of bits isn t the norm but it s not terribly uncommon either. You can buy sets of the drill points on Ebay but they usually cost more than buying 2 or 3 drills and cobbling a full set together. Also, that drill can hold regular twist drills within a certain range. Also, most of those drill points are going to be dull if that was a user. So a little touch up with a needle file or a stone will make a big difference in use.
> 
> - HokieKen


Don't think the drills been used, the bits with it look brand new. Spring is real stiff.


----------



## bandit571

Happen to have one of those bits…..my drill index only goes down to 1/16"....and this bit is a very loose fit…

looks almost like a pencil lead…until you see the flutes…I suppose I could take it to the shop, and see IF the M-F No. 100 will even hold onto it….


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…nope. My No. 100 has the same style of chuck as the No. 188A Looks like a plus sign + and won't close down on a round shank bit. They both take the same bits.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Three out of four are "unique" vs what was in Grampa's driver! Cool!


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome Smitty!

Bandit, they'll only take a certain range of sizes. Here's my 188 with a 3/32 twist bit.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, so, has does that work with the drill bit…
For your entertainment…(might be a bit large..)









With all the bits I found in them..except one, threw it out because half the bit was broken off..









And that 1/16" ( maybe..) bit…might be for a egg beater drill?


----------



## HokieKen

You have some mighty good taste Bandit ;-)









Here's a little trick I use for hanging those guys.









A small eye screw is a good fit in the chuck. A small cotter pin will do ya too.


----------



## bandit571

Cleaned up a Phillips screwdriver a bit ago….Has a patent number stamped on the shaft….along with …
BRIDGEPORT USA.

Wood handle, seemed to have been a red stain, at one time…

Will get a photo, IF anyone wants it. Doubt IF the stamping on the shaft will show up too well…


----------



## bandit571

Here ya go…is even stamped as having a "Hardened Point" 









Could not get things to show up in the camera…still trying to read the Patent numbers…









seems to be a No.1 Phillips…PAT. NO. 2507231 Model No. 351


----------



## HokieKen

I think I have that exact same one in my re-purpose pile Bandit. If the tip on mine was hardened, it wasn't that hard. It was rounded off to the point of being unusable. I like the handle and the ferrule though so I held onto it.


----------



## bandit571

hmmm…Rogue's Gallery in the Tool Cabinet…









See anybody you might know?


----------



## bandit571

Fulton, Made in Germany?









And a logo on that cap..









Yet…a North Brothers/ Stanley 41 tip is a perfect fit?









can't really tell, IF the two short ones were made that way…or simply broke off the same way.

Also…found these two boxes..









Yeah, yeah…cheap sets…"House of Tools"? Opened up?









3 slots, 3 phillps, a pointy thing, and a screwstarter….
Can't read the name of the company that made these…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Yeah, yeah…cheap sets…"House of Tools"? Opened up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


Used to own a couple sets of those, branded Xcelite. They were corporate advertising spiff from Loctite imprint on outside of case. 
Kept one in household plastic storage box for batteries, so everyone would stop stealing my tools to change batteries in stuff. Drivers had really stinky plastic handles, like most Xcelite stuff. SWMBO thought they had gone bad, or contaminated with battery acid; and tossed them in trash. :-(

Have since replaced them with these:








The handles are only 1.25" long. Hard to hold without the larger grip. 
Smaller tips are better for opening toys too. 

Cheers!


----------



## Andybb

OK, I'll bite. Bought this from the guy on the Snap-On truck over 40 years ago. Has always been my go-to. Should have bought a set. Harder than any screw head it's ever met.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Andy. Can't beat Snap-On for quality, lifetime tools


----------



## rad457

Got a new one Works so good!


----------



## Mr_Tickle

> The 11 in 1 was my goto screwdriver


I'll see your Klein and raise you a PB Swiss Insider 

https://toolguyd.com/pb-swiss-tools-insider-bit-driver-review/


----------



## HokieKen

Nice MF Andre 

Swiss insider looks like a handy one. Can't beat a 1/4" bit holder with built-in storage for utility.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Speaking of screwdrivers to dream about:
Does anyone make a screw driver for 1/4 in replaceable bits, but uses longer shaft bits?

Have all kinds of interchangeable tip screw drivers scattered around house/shop. But those short bits drive me crazy. Many times I need reach into a cavity, or past part of tool; and screw driver shaft is too fat. 
End up having to go back to tool box an get a regular screw driver instead.

What I need is selection of 3" long 1/4in drive bits, and handle to hold them.
TIA


----------



## bandit571

I HAVE such a handle….currently is holding a 6" long bit…


----------



## BillWhite

You guys got me thinking so I looked at one of my push driver/drills. It is a Craftsman made in WEST GERMANY. Hmmmm? Whodathunkit?


----------



## Brit

Well thanks to Kenny for pointing me to this thread. Never knew it existed. Here are some of my favourites:




























I've got more somewhere, but can't locate them at present.


----------



## rad457

Another one snuck in? Gotta stop them low ball offers, shipping more than the tools
MF185a c/w all the bits


----------



## HokieKen

Ooooh shiny )


----------



## DLK

Here is a "restoration" of a MF 63 (2 inch) I did a few weeks ago.










After a good cleaning I tinted the wood knob with red-mahogany transtint and gave it several coats of shellac. It now matches later MF 63 screw drivers. For example:










I thought this was necessary because it was so dirty. But I am sure it is not its original colour.

My question is, shall I do the same to these two, or would that diminish their value and be some sort of crime.










I belive the top one has it's original colour, but I do not know about the bottom one.


----------



## sansoo22

I need something like that Miller Falls in my plane tuning kit. Very nice job on the restoration


----------



## DLK

Thanks, the restoration was easy.

I think the blade of the MF 63 is too narrow and delicate for plane tuning. The MF 59 is heftier and has the right blade for most of the screws in a plane, but not the the lever cap screw of course. MF 59s are easier to find, then 63s.


----------



## bandit571

Circled screwdriver with my Stanley #45…..is a Millers Falls No. 6 One of 2 that I have…









As I don't have the Stanley screwdriver.


----------



## sansoo22

Well now I have a MF No. 6, a MF No 610A with 3 bits, a Stanley Hurwood #20, and Hurwood #51 on the way. Something in that collection of misfits ought to work for me.

This is what happens when I sell 4 planes in a two weeks. The PayPal balance gets spent on things I didn't know I needed until I visit one of the tool threads on LJs.

Thanks for helping me spend my money.


----------



## HokieKen

Don, MF wood varied a lot over the years. Everything early, pre-30s, was Cocobolo I think. After that, all bets were off. It was just "tropical hardwood". I've seen very light and I've seen Rosewood. I believe if the red wasn't reddish, they used the red lacquer finish on it.

In other words, do whatever you want with the wood. At least that's what I always do. And chances are, whatever you do, it will match something MF did at some point ;-)


----------



## DLK

Thanks I will think about this, keeping your advice and thoughts in mind.


----------



## HokieKen

What model are tbose two in the last picture Don? Can't tell from the handle.


----------



## DLK

They are also both 63s but different lengths.


----------



## HokieKen

Those 63s aren't uncommon Don. No real collector value so I wouldn't worry about that aspect one way or the other.


----------



## DLK

Alright. Still I like them.


----------



## HokieKen

I totally agree. I like that model too


----------



## DLK

Here are the ones I have lined up by blade length: 2", 3", 3.75", 4.5".










But the last two do not agree with the catalog entries I have. In the Catalogs, there are no frationals, just
2", 3", 4",5",6", 8" .

*Catalog 39:*










*Catalog 42:*










*Catalog 49:*


----------



## DonBroussard

I picked up this set of Footprint turnscrews this weekend and I am seeking information on them. The lengths are 14", 11", 10", 8" and 6-1/2". Is the set complete?










Here is a close up of the maker's mark:










Thanks in advance for information or comments.


----------



## HokieKen

I can't say for sure Don. A quick google search didn't get me any definitive results. It did tell me that it seems most turnscrew sets appear to be 5 pieces. However there are 7 sizes of flat head drivers. Doesn't mean Footprint made all sizes though. So basically, I'm no help at all.


----------



## DonBroussard

Kenny-Thanks for the feedback. I did find a few Footprint turnscrews from across the pond on eBayUK, but they are all singles. Your information on what a set includes is more than I found. I did a quick search on the interwebbies too and couldn't find much on the turnscrews' manufacturer.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I have the same set. I did refinish the handles.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, Smitty. I might refinish them later, but I do plan to sand a flat in each side of that bulbous handle.


----------



## Lazyman

I picked up this nice MF 29 during a recent eBay buying binge. Other than just cleaning a few small globs off the handle, no work is needed. The action is excellent.



















Anyone know what kind of finish they typically used on the handle. I don't want to clean it with anything that might remove any of it.


----------



## HokieKen

It's most likely a red-tinted lacquer Nathan. You'll like that driver. It's become my go-to push driver for anything except really long screws. I highly recommend an adapter from Lee Valley so you can use 1/4" hex bits with it. Makes it much more versatile.


----------



## bandit571

Yankee #130 (A?) tip is by APEX…with magnet….will hold any 1/4" hex bit.


----------



## 987Ron

The raised lettering inside both handles says:
"The H. D. Smith & Co
Triple lever"

Never used it, needs cleaned up.


----------



## HokieKen

Whoa! That's cool Ron! )


----------



## sansoo22

Nothing super cool just a couple recent editions.

Miller Falls 610A needs a little oil but otherwise in great shape
Stanley Hurwood #20 that I may try to use alcohol dye on the handle
Pratt-Read ratchet ball screw drivers in two different sizes cuz these things are pretty awesome


----------



## bandit571

Need to get a few cleaned up…once I'm allowed back in the shop..









Then find a place to stash them….along with 2 H. Bokers, and a 1/2" wrench..









Find out next week about shoptime..


----------



## bandit571

Making some headway in a clean up









Circled area is a Disston, Made in USA logo.
There was also an added screwdriver to the clean-up pile..









Square shaft…









Handle details..









There was fluting, just a bit worn down….haven't found any name of maker on it….
Wonder what other treasures I'll find in that drawer….


----------



## HokieKen

Not sure why I've never posted these. This is the set that stays by the workbench and gets used for most assembly work. It's shanks made by Grace USA that were handled and boxed by Combo Prof (Don) for me in the screwdriver swap back in 2016. They have been used a lot ever since. The handles are extremely comfortable and remain rock solid.









Believe it or not, the handles didn't involve a lathe!









The copper ferrules have taken on a great patina over the last 4 years and the box made BEM one of my favorite woods. It has darkened beautifully over the years.









Thanks again Don! These are definitely some of my most used tools


----------



## DLK

Wow thanks for remembering me I am very glad you like them and still use them. I need to make a set for me some day.


----------



## Lazyman

It'll be fun for some guy who isn't born yet to find that set at a yard sale when we are all gone. He'll then brag about them on what every woodworking or tool forum is around or sell them at auction for a huge amount of money (or both).


----------



## bandit571

Disston screwdriver….not looking too bad, for being 100+ yrs old? No. 15…..10"

1918 Disston catalog


----------



## DonBroussard

> I picked up this set of Footprint turnscrews this weekend and I am seeking information on them. The lengths are 14", 11", 10", 8" and 6-1/2". Is the set complete?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the maker's mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for information or comments.
> 
> 
> 
> I sent a message to Footprint Tools and got the following message from Christopher Jewitt, Chairman:
> "Herewith a couple of pages from a catalogue dated 1989 which is the last one which listed cabinet pattern screwdrivers. The one is colour and the other is the description and line drawings. You will note that the 2 ½" had already gone from the size range.
> 
> The London pattern t/screws were made by the company until the early sixties but stopped owing to falling demand and, as for your set, I believe we sold them in the eighties to a company called Fine Tools in the USA but our records are incomplete from that time so I cannot be of further assistance.
> 
> Kind regards
> Christopher Jewitt"
> 
> I just wanted to add this new information to the discussion. These turnscrews are not vintage tools, but they do appear to be quality tools.
Click to expand...


----------



## DLK

The 1925-ish Millers Falls No. 63 ratchet screwdrivers handles are a variety of different colours, I have seen them, plaine, brown, black, yellow and even the later red-mahaogany colour that Miller Falls seemed to in later years settle upon. I finally coloured the four I have all the same. I am still missing the two having a 6 inch and 8 inch blades. If you can sell me those I could complete the set.










*Early MF No 63 screwdrivers, with blade lengths, 2,3,4,and 5 inches.*

Remark: The 5 inch one blade is actually 4.5 inches and looks to me to have been reground shorter.

Here are what the 3 and 5 inch handles looked like befor recoloring:


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome Don! Fantastic job making those match. Especially given the difference in the colors of the bare woods. I don't have any of the #63 drivers so I can't help you out on those. I'll keep an eye out though.


----------



## bandit571

Two little ones, beside a pair of chisels









And…









These 4. One is to adjust tappets with…









Not sure….other than a North Bros. No. 41 beside it…


----------



## DLK

Thanks Kenny. I had the most difficulty with the 4 inch blade driver. It was painted or stained black. You can see I didn't quite get all the black off. But in the end I think it looks O.K.

There is a 6 inch (I think) blade driver on ebay for $35+$8 seems a little price.

On ebay you very often cannot tell what the length of the blade is. Very frustration.


----------



## HokieKen

That does seem high on price Don. The listing says it's 11-3/8" total length. From your group photo, it looks like they all use the same handle except the stubby so you should be able to measure your 5" and compare. You could always shoot the seller a message and ask him to measure it for you if that price doesn't scare you off. That price seems ridiculous to me but if the longer lengths are hard to come by and you want to complete the set sometimes you have to just bite the bullet ;-)


----------



## DLK

11-3/8" is appears tobe 1 more inch longer than the one with the 5" blade, so I would assume that has a 6 inch blade. But the #39 MF catalog says: *.* So at $35+$8 I will wait. Perhaps I will wait until we can go to a MW-TCA meeting again. But I can put out some feelers.


----------



## Brit

Don - This looks like the 6" one to me on ebay.co.uk. I note that the seller only sends to the UK, but I'm happy to bid on it and win it and send it on to you once I receive it. The auction ends in 5 hours time so let me know quickly.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Millers-Falls-U-S-A-Ratchet-screwdriver-No-63-5-16-Flat-tip-See-photos/303674098536?hash=item46b4630368:g:Y1IAAOSwC5NfCzih


----------



## DLK

Thanks that's the later model with the fluted handle and not what I was looking for to complete the above.

However, I have also started a set with the fluted handles and I do not have the one with a 6 inch blade. (I only have the one with a 4 in. blade.) So why not.

Go ahead and bid on it, max bid of 16 pounds sterling.


----------



## Brit

Ok Don. Will do.


----------



## Brit

Actually Don, if you are starting a collection of the fluted ones too, the same seller also has the three inch on ebay. Are you interested in that one too? Here's the link:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Millers-Falls-U-S-A-No-63-Ratchet-screwdriver-1-4-Flat-tip-See-photos/303674105177?hash=item46b4631d59:g:474AAOSwybRfCzoc


----------



## Brit

I feel like such an enabler right now )


----------



## DLK

Thanks, the fluted handled Number 63 drivers appear in catalog 42 which was published in 1938. The bulb handled drivers are in Catalog 39 which was published in 1925. Now 42-39 = 3, but 1938-1925 = 13. So I guess there was a new catalog about every 4 years .


----------



## DLK

> I feel like such an enabler right now )
> 
> - Brit


I feel the same….


----------



## HokieKen

> 11-3/8" is appears tobe 1 more inch longer than the one with the 5" blade, so I would assume that has a 6 inch blade. *But the #39 MF catalog says:* *.* So at $35+$8 I will wait. Perhaps I will wait until we can go to a MW-TCA meeting again. But I can put out some feelers.
> 
> - Combo Prof


What does the catalog say?


----------



## DLK

Yes also get the 3" one.


----------



## DLK

> 11-3/8" is appears tobe 1 more inch longer than the one with the 5" blade, so I would assume that has a 6 inch blade. But the No 39 MF catalog says: (* 6 in. and 8 in. drivers are of heaver design throughout *) So at $35+$8 I will wait. Perhaps I will wait until we can go to a MW-TCA meeting again. But I can put out some feelers.
> 
> - Combo Prof
> 
> What does the catalog say?
> 
> - HokieKen


Crap it says: ( 6 in. and 8 in. drivers are of heaver design throughout )

Somehow the combination of the octothorpe, asterisk and parentheses caused a confusion that made the remark disappear.


----------



## Brit

ok Don.


----------



## HokieKen

Ahh. You're right then, I wouldn't rely on scaling based on handle size.


----------



## DLK

> Ahh. You re right then, I wouldn t rely on scaling based on handle size.
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny, Scaling based on handle size would definitely be a mistake. Witness the "6 inch blade bulb handled MF 63" I acquired today and pictured on the right. The handle and ferrel are much larger than the 3,4 and 5 inch blade length MF 63.










I just need a bulb handled MF 63 with an 8 inch blade to complete the set of 63s.
The slot on the left is for a Bulb handled MF 59. I have one coming in the mail, but I am not quite sure in what shape it is in the "Esty" picture wasn't clear.


----------



## HokieKen

So it is Don! Looks like it's the size you needed though so I'm glad it worked out for you! That's gonna be a screwdriver till to envy when you're done!


----------



## DLK

Thanks …. I don't know how or why I get obsessed with having full sets. If I ever end up with an extra that is in poor shape. I'll take it apart and see if it is possible to replace the handle.


----------



## DLK

Update on ratchet screwdrivers:

I now have all but one each of the MF59 and MF63 screwdrivers.










I am missing the ones with an 8 inch blade in both bulb and fluted handle. Any leads will be appreciated.


----------



## Peteybadboy




----------



## bandit571

Still haven't got this one fixed up…..yet…


----------



## DavePolaschek

So I've been trying to find a screwdriver for putting in wood screws that's similar to the second biggest Grace in their 7-piece woodworking set, but with a shorter shaft, so I can use it in tighter spaces. So basically a shorty #12 or #10.

I like the Grace screwdrivers, and have a handful of them, but can't find shorties, and sometimes the longer screwdriver just won't fit.

Am I missing something? Seems like this is the thread where someone will know the answer.


----------



## HokieKen

AFAIK, Grace only makes each size in one length Dave. At least when we did a couple of bulk shaft-only purchases from them a few years ago, we didn't have options for length. If you're up for re-handling it, you can always cut it down to the length you want. You may even be able to save the handle. You'll have to get the ferrule off before you pull the shaft out though because the shaft has "wings" on it to prevent rotation in the handle.

I may have a spare bare shaft in one of those sizes if you want one. I can look when I get home tonight.


----------



## controlfreak

Someone mentioned using a screw driver with parallel sides to avoid marring brass screws in saw handles. Does anyone know how to find one of these. I don't even know what name to search for.


----------



## HokieKen

Look at gunsmith drivers CF. The Grace screwdrivers too. They'll have tips that are parallel ground. You can also take an old screwdriver and grind the tip to the right size with flat sides yourself.


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'd sure take a longer one if you have a spare, Kenny. I've got the 5-piece set that woodcraft sells, plus a 14. Turns out I don't even have a 12. Or if I do it's in the last box of tools which I still need to unpack. In any case, I've got a hacksaw and some patience. I should probably also shoot Grace an email asking about it. I'd be happy to pay money for a nice shorty 10 or 12 (or both).

Lie-Nielsen also sells flat screwdrivers for use with their planes, and they have a shorty that's sized for the chip-breaker screw, but as one might expect from LN, they're not exactly budget tools.


----------



## HokieKen

I'll see what I've got and let you know Dave. I may have a spare in both those sizes.


----------



## HokieKen

Dave, sorry but I forgot to look until just now. I have a spare #8 shank but that's all I've got. You're welcome to it if you want it but it's a bit smaller than you wanted.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Ken. I've got a plastic Stanley that's a #8 shorty, so I'm good on that front. It's the bigger sizes that I've never been able to find short. I should still contact Grace and see what they say. Heck, what's the worst they can do?


----------



## drsurfrat

> Does anyone know why these Champion screwdrivers have such a complicated ferrule? The two parts seem to be keyed and of two different alloys. Just curious…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - drsurfrat


I asked this a month ago, but still don't know the answer - any help?
(I know this thread was started as a parody, but this is a real question.)


----------



## HokieKen

Not sure about the composition Mike. The "keys" though are probably just where they used a punch to drive a divot i to the metal so it went into the wood to lock the ferrule in place. Can't really tell if there's any other purpose to it.


----------



## drsurfrat

Thanks Kenny, Ive seen that before, but this is more complicated. here's a close(er)-up:


----------



## HokieKen

Huh. Interesting Mike. Never seen anything like that. Have no idea what the purpose might be.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…









What did you expect…for $2..









Logo?









Handle is a ratcheting thing….


----------



## tshiker

Drsurfrat I know Winchester screw drivers had that exact bimetal ferrul


----------



## Brit

Everyone needs a set like that Bandit. I keep mine under the kitchen sink for all those little jobs around the house so I don't have to go to my workshop for a tool.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Well, Philips, slotted, and Robertson drivers all have a new home now.










Torx and inch hex will live in the two empty rows, and the old screwdriver rack will hold metric and inch hex, plus another set of Torx over on the motorcycle side of the shop.


----------



## rad457

Robertson? I thought Henry banned them from the U.S.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nope. He was just too cheap to license them.

I actually have a few gross of Robertson wood screws in black metal, and find they're easy to install one-handed. I've been using them in a lot of my shop fixtures, and am starting to like the look of them, too.

But I'm a weirdo. I also have the Japanese standard screwdrivers that are like Phillips (and work great in Phillips screws), but don't have the slight bevel, so they don't cam out, which is nice when I'm dealing with screws someone has partially stripped.


----------



## stevejack




----------



## DavePolaschek

Got my set of Torx drivers from Grace in the mail yesterday. All Grace drivers except for a couple Lie-Nielsens to fit their planes and Bondhus ball-hex drive because they patented that, and I grew up in Monticello, MN just down the road from Bondhus.


----------



## rad457

Nice collection, so far Like your holders may need to upgrade mine? Sorta copy design!
I keep my Grace's in the tool cabinet so no one uses them to open paint cans


----------



## bandit571

My Dad used to get a bag of those wood handled screwdrivers every other year….for Christmas….I think I inherited most of what there was left…..he was a bit hard on them…


----------



## HokieKen

Had 3 endgrain cutting boards to install rubber feet on last night. Fine thread wood screws take a lot of spins with a screwdriver but with endgrain, too risky to use impact driver. This works a trick though


----------



## Peteybadboy

There really is a forum called "Push Stick of your dreams" LOL, now I have to go look at it!


----------



## DLK

Just now completed a full set of fluted handled MF 63s . (Refurbished and on display.) I am only missing the bulb handled MF 63 with an 8 inch blade.


----------



## Bearcontrare

Here's one I got in a box with some other "Kitchen Drawer" type tools. It's been suggested as mabe being from an Erector set. Possibly the handle can be used as a bottle opener???


----------



## Bearcontrare

Just had someone opine that this may be a Singer sewing machine screwdriver. Seems likely, given the "Kitchen drawer" assortment of tools among which it was found.


----------



## Bearcontrare

This has been confirmed to have been made for Singer Sewing Machine by a company called "GREIST"....


----------



## bandit571

Thinking this one…









MIGHT go well with….









This Stanley No. 45 plane? 









Maybe ?


----------



## Lazyman

Will that screwdriver fit in the box vertically? Might be nice to have a little holder on the side or in the corner that holds it and keeps it from banging around in there?


----------



## bandit571

It's about 2" too long…..may have to shorten the shaft a bit…..for now, it can just lay around.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Or stick it in a holder on the inside front of the lid so it's always handy…


----------



## DLK

A magnet would would hold it in place.


----------



## HokieKen

If it were me, I'd just lay it on my bench then never be able to find it again. Until I get on ebay and buy a replacement. Then I would see it right after I checked out.

Your way is probably better ;-)


----------



## Bearcontrare

WOW! This is funny. I have an almost identical screwdriver that I keep in a box with a Fulton (i.e. Sargent) combination plane. Been there for years as this was the first combination plane I bought about 25 years ago.
While I have blessed the rare forethought in keeping it with the plane (usually following Kenny's method instead….) it would make sense to carry it a step further and make a holder for it….


----------



## Bearcontrare

There is a concurrent thread about "Yankee" screwdrivers. I have 4 or 5 of them floating around. Ran across this one in the shop the other day and took a closer look. Was interested in the markings " Craftsman, West Germany". And the direction shifter is a little different on this model.


----------



## bandit571

Seems to be more like what Millers Falls was making…...and they were also making a line of tools in West Germany at that time.


----------



## 75c

I have a set of German made screw drivers that I just love many interesting things about them some of them to the shank goes all the way through the handle so there is a striking end on it. They all are shaped with a bulge in the middle of the handle so it fits your hand better and you can get more torque on them. They are thirty years old or more I just remembered the name they are wera made in West Germany. Don't know if they still make them or not.


----------



## 75c

Just googled them here is the newer ones. "Wera 4013288176349 Kraftform Big Pack 900: Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement" https://www.amazon.ca/Wera-05133285001-Screwdriver-Kraftform-Chiseldriver/dp/B00MUJ39AM/ref=asc_df_B00MUJ39AM/?tag=googlemobshop-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=292962530098&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=2371073196155922936&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9001300&hvtargid=pla-422430627071&psc=1


----------



## rad457

> It s about 2" too long…..may have to shorten the shaft a bit…..for now, it can just lay around.
> 
> - bandit571


Just drill a hole in the bottom of the box?


----------



## bandit571

Well….did a bit more digging around…









Came up with this assortment…Green handle isn't much better….than the one I was using….that weird looking mutt..no. The "chef's hat" is from Goodell Pratt Co…...not really good for a Stanley product…which leaves that circled one….looks more like a Stanley….green check mark..I think I'll go with that one…..might even add a holster for it…


----------



## DLK

> I have a set of German made screw drivers that I just love many interesting things about them some of them to the shank goes all the way through the handle so there is a striking end on it. They all are shaped with a bulge in the middle of the handle so it fits your hand better and you can get more torque on them. They are thirty years old or more I just remembered the name they are wera made in West Germany. Don t know if they still make them or not.
> 
> - 75c


Do you mean perfect handle screwdrivers see this link.

first patented in the U.S. in 1903 in the U.S. (H.D. Smith & Co. of Plantsville, Connecticut), but many were made in Germany, by other manufacturers.

They are a favorite by everyone except electricians.


----------



## robscastle

I was driving along one day and saw a lady pulled over with the bonnet up, so I stopped and asked her if she needed a screwdriver?
She looked up smiled and said no thanks I have enough problems at the moment.
T.I.C!


----------



## Bearcontrare

Pursuant to the Spiral/Yankee screwdriver discussion, this is one of the hex bit adapters I got a few years ago. Came from Highland Hardware I think:









One can always modify a regular hex bit holder to fit a Yankee, as long as the shank is 1 1/2" long. There are videos on line how to do this. But, in the mid sized Yankee type screwdrivers, these hold pretty well without any modifications:









Hafta admit, my favorite hack for Spiral/Yankee screwdrivers is that one can insert one of these hex shank, three jawed chucks which accept up to a 1/4" bit, and your screwdriver becomes a push drill, one of the coolest tools on the planet:









I've tried this with both Stanley Yankee and Craftsman (MF) type screwdrivers. Works like a charm!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…









I just simply used both a Push Drill, AND a Yankee Screwdriver…..saves time, that way…

Note with the Yankees….the end of the shaft ends in a "D" shape…...prevents the shaft from rotating. The notch merely prevents the shaft from dropping out, when you hang the bit downward…



























Now, IF you were to grind the end of that chuck's shaft into a "D" shape that fit the Yankee chuck….then it would be locked in place.


----------



## Bearcontrare

Yep, I'm one of the lucky ones as I also have two Yankee push drills. Having these other chucks in the shop, thought I'd give em a try. Sometimes one has to use a small brad as a bit to make a pilot hole to prevent cracking the material. These three jawed chucks work great for that.
Oddly enough, haven't had any problems with these hex shank bits not spinning, but then, I haven't tried them in anything other than mid sized spiral screwdrivers. Was kinda surprised they worked as well as they do. Also tried hex shank drill bits, which worked very well.
If anyone in the Group doesn't have a pushdrill, or the bits for one, this could be an option for them.


----------



## Bearcontrare

Just found this little gem in an antique mall thus morning. An antique ratcheting screwdriver. Happens to be just the right size for electic plate covers, but will probably live with one of my combination planes. Thought it was worth 5 bucks, even just to have a vintage ratcheting screwdriver.
Marked "Union" , GEO. E GAY MFR, AUGUSTA ME, PAT JULY 29 1902. Pretty sweet little piece.


----------



## Johnny7

*Rosewood & Brass*

Here's a cabinetmaker's screwdriver I recently discovered in the bottom of a box of tools I bought a few years back.

It had a $1 sticker on it from an estate sale, though I doubt I paid that much.

It's handle was completely encased in old, hardened, cloth-backed electrical tape.
Fortunately, it (mostly) crumbled away. The rest I removed with #0000 steel wool and paste wax.

It's 17" overall with a 12" shank.


----------



## RWE

Nice looking tool. Not sure I have ever seen rosewood on a screwdriver.


----------



## Johnny7

> Nice looking tool. Not sure I have ever seen rosewood on a screwdriver.
> 
> - RWE


Back in the days before C.I.T.E.S., rosewood was plentiful and relatively inexpensive.
Things as un-glamorous as Red Devil putty knives had rosewood handles.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Very nice find, Johnny.


----------



## Johnny7

Thanks, Smitty-I knew you'd appreciate it.


----------



## bandit571

See anything "good" in this photo?









Part of a larger rack…









Always nice to have a decent selection…


----------



## rad457

Well, appears someone, or sumthing leaning a bit to the right More than one way to get screwed or hammered by the looks of it?


----------



## Bearcontrare

Yep…. ALWAYS good to have a large selection. Not only will you have one sized to fit whichever screws you're driving at the moment, a rack of em like this sure LOOKS GOOD!!!


----------



## bandit571

OK…these showed up last weekend…









The Ratchetool and it's tip I'll keep around….it's those things under it..









Keep-or-Toss?









As none of these fit anything I have. There are a bent, rusty, and broken tips in this mess. THE worst of the lot have already been tossed…

So..IF anyone wants the remains, let me know…will box them up, and send them out….FREE, just need an address.

otherwise, these will get tossed…


----------



## HokieKen

Very generous Bandit. My gut says "get em and turn some handles for em!" But my brain says "what about the 20 or 30 you already have that have been waiting on handles for years?" So I guess I'm gonna pass ;-)


----------



## DevinT

Quite possibly the coolest screwdriver (and restoration) I have EVER seen in my entire life:

1891 German Weltrekord Ratchet Screwdriver - Restoration


----------



## DLK

^ so was that a restoration or did he just build a new one. Very cool screwdriver, however.

(After writing the above, I read the comments. I think the public agrees.)


----------



## bandit571

White plastic tub came home with me, today.(Friday)









Had a few of the cheapo plastic handled screwdrivers in there, too…tossed those out…there was a sign in the tub..









That claw hammer wasn't worth the effort to rehab..









So…it was also tossed out…otherwise not too hateful of a buy…?


----------



## fritzer1210

Not a screwdriver BUT, even with minimal occasions when I need to unscrew either the blade or lever cap on my wood planes, the brass screw head is getting beat up because of using either improperly sized or poorly fitted screwdrivers. Now I use proper thickness washers instead. Works like a charm and the holes in the washers allow me to keep them on a chain and most important, i don't worry about losing them, unlike an expensive screwdriver.


----------



## Ocelot

I just this past Saturday discovered JIS (Japanese Industrial Standard) screws and screwdrivers, so I ordered a few of the drivers and bits. JIS looks like philips but isn't. The screw will have a little dimple or x on the head to warn you about that. Mainly found in Japanese products. This was after having a miserable time removing the brake rotors on a Honda.


----------



## DevinT

I use the Wood River plane screwdriver for that purpose. I love this screwdriver


----------



## bandit571

Kind of strange….most of the screwdrivers I use on the planes…are about the same age as the plane..imagine that..


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I just this past Saturday discovered JIS (Japanese Industrial Standard) screws and screwdrivers, so I ordered a few of the drivers and bits. JIS looks like philips but isn t. The screw will have a little dimple or x on the head to warn you about that. Mainly found in Japanese products. This was after having a miserable time removing the brake rotors on a Honda.


I have a complete set of JIS screwdrivers. They work fine on Philips screws, but a philips screwdriver won't work on a JIS screw. Nice thing about the JIS is they won't cam out, so they're great for removing philips screws that may have been partially stripped.

And then because I'm me, I replace the stripped-out Philips with a Robertson. ;-)


----------



## Ocelot

I would replace them with torx.

...but the replacement screws at the auto parts store were Philips.


----------



## rad457

Robertson


----------



## DevinT

+1


----------



## Arctos

Hi Guys (and Gals???),
I'm brand new to this site and this is my first post. I found this place when I was looking around for information on my Millers Falls Model 61A screwdriver. I came across a post/photo by Blasterstumps (post #194 on 3/6/20) that shows my exact model but in much cleaner shape with a box and everything! Really nice.

So, I'd really appreciate some advice: I just bought this tool and cannot figure out how to release the screwdriver head thats currently installed. As far as I can tell, it seems that the process is different for this tool than most of the other "Yankee" style screwdrivers I've seen. I'd love to be able to use other heads with it.

Thanks,

Arctos


----------



## HokieKen

Arctos, that's a quick release chuck. IIRC, on the MF drivers that means you pull the knurled collar towards the handle to release the bit. But, I could be wrong, you may have to push the collar away. I can check and be sure when I get home tonight.

If your collar won't budge, it isn't the first one ;-) Soak it in some penetrating oil like PB Blaster overnight and see if it will release the next day. If not, rinse and repeat until it lets go. In the vast majority of cases, it's just corrosion that has it bound up and penetrating oil will loosen it up. You can use a torch to heat it if you're the less patient sort. But penetrating oil is usually the answer. It just might take a few days.


----------



## BlasterStumps

yep, I can confirm that, on mine at least, you pull the knurled portion of the chuck back towards the handle. Mine takes a little more effort than you would expect to move it back. Must be a pretty strong spring in there. Might be a finger pincher! As Kenny said, a bit could be froze in so soaking it in penetrant is most likely a good cure. One thing though, you know you got to show us a picture of your 61A 'cause we likes to see pictures of good tools. : )


----------



## Lazyman

That MF 61A looks very similar to the Craftsman I picked up at a rummage sale about a month ago. I suspect that MF made this for Craftsman/Sears?


----------



## BlasterStumps

The Japan import screwdriver bits interest me. I recently bought a new (possible wrist breaker) Metabo SB18LTX-3 BL-Q1 cordless drill that has a pulse function. The pulse function will generally remove a stripped head screw when nothing else seems to work. If you haven't at least tried a pulse setting on a drill you should give it a go. you will most likely be surprised at how it works on worn out screw heads. Anyway, I am going to get some of the JIS bits to use with the Pulse function. Might just be the cat's meow. For the most part though, I will buy/use torx screws when possible. When I built the new decks a couple years ago, I use a torx bit in my drywall screwgun and was able to consistently run the deck screws in to a predetermined depth with almost no effort. Loved it.

'nuf on power tools, now I am going to go find some JIS. : )


----------



## HokieKen

> That MF 61A looks very similar to the Craftsman I picked up at a rummage sale about a month ago. I suspect that MF made this for Craftsman/Sears?
> 
> - Lazyman


Very possible Nathan but I don't know for sure. I have cross-reference information for planes MF made for Sears house brands but I don't have similar information for any other tools. I do know they made push drills for the Craftsman line but I don't know for sure if they made push drivers for them. I suspect they probably did though.


----------



## drsurfrat

Kenny, does that No59 have a removable bit?


----------



## HokieKen

Nope that one's fixed Mike. The only ones MF made with removeable bits were the push drivers and a multi-tool they made with swappable flat blades. At least to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Arctos

Wow, thanks everyone! Very excited to get this figured out. i'll try the penetrating oil tomorrow and will let you all know how it turns out.

I tried to upload a photo but haven't figured out how. I'll keep trying. Thought I could just copy and paste but it didn't work.

Regards,

Arctos


----------



## drsurfrat

Yea, there is a bit of a learning curve to this site. no big deal, just keep at it and keep showing us interesting tools and projects. Don' hesitate to ask, someone will point you in the right direction.


----------



## Arctos

I figured it out! I think the handle might not be original as there is no brand markings and it looks like there was a hold drilled through it at one point that has been filled in. And someone screwed an eye hook into the top to hang it I assume. It does seem to work well though, after I used some oil on the drive mechanism.


----------



## HokieKen

Did someone summon Millers Falls??? 

Here's what was in the tool well.

A #1 multi-tool circa turn of the century (20th not 21st):









A gang of ratcheting and fixed drivers. #63 and #59 ratcheting and two fixed blades I can't recall the model numbers on and I'm not going back out to look ;-)









And those ^ were all 4 gifted to me. Not only gifted but gifted by fellow lumberjocks! And not only lumberjocks but lumberjocks both named "Mike"! Thanks Blasterstumps and Drsurfrat 

Finally a #29 push driver with a Lee Valley adapter to accept 1/4" hex bits and a #55 ratcheting:


----------



## BlasterStumps

why in seven shades of purple would anyone want to drive an eye screw into the handle of a push drill ?!! I can't figure that one. Hope you can repair the hole Arctos so it is smooth on top again.


----------



## BlasterStumps

Kenny the #29 is in my opinion the quintessential iconic tool from MF.

Here is the one I have:


----------



## Ocelot

Blaster, the JIS bits I got were from cyclemax.com motorcycle parts place. $5 for a set of 3. I ordered 4 sets, 2 for me and 2 for a friend.

Oh, the brand was Vessel.

I found it…

Here


----------



## BlasterStumps

Thank you, I will check it out.


----------



## HokieKen

Mine needs a new spring Mike but it's still my most often used push driver by far


----------



## Arctos

I can only assume the eye hook that was screwed into the handle was to hang the tool on pegboard or something. I'm confident I can remove it and fill it in with some colored wood putty. Either way, the tool works well and will be even better when I can get the chuck loose! Soaked in penetrating oil twice now and still won't budge, but I'll keep at it. I hope to find some other bits I can use with it and maybe even buy one of the adapters for Phillips head, etc.


----------



## HokieKen

I've seen them with eye hooks before for that very reason. On my push drills, I put tiny eye hooks in the chuck to hang them on pegboard. Can't really do that with a push driver though… What I have to wonder is, doesn't that dig into your palm during use??


----------



## HokieKen

> Nope that one's fixed Mike. The only ones MF made with removeable bits were the push drivers and a multi-tool they made with swappable flat blades. At least to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> - HokieKen


I had a nagging feeling late last night that I was a liar. I was right ;-p I looked back through my notes and there were a couple others that had swappable bits.

The #49 is the multi-tool I mentioned:









But there were three "duplex" drivers. They weren't really swappable but they did have a reamer for starting screw holes on the end opposite the driver bit:


















And finally, there was the #1 ratcheting driver that came with three different flat head blades:









I found all of the above listed in a 1904 Millers Falls catalog but they were all absent from a 1925 catalog. Unfortunately, I don't have any catalogs in between those two so I don't know how long they were made. I do know that I've never seen any example of any of them in the wild or on Ebay. If anyone stumbles across any of them, I'd be very interested in knowing


----------



## Arctos

I've got to assume that the previous owner unscrewed the eye hook when they used it and then put it back in when done to hang it up.

Well, 5 rounds of WD-40 and the chuck release hasn't budged yet. It spins around freely but will not pull back toward the handle. I'll keep at it, I've got plenty of time.


----------



## rad457

> I ve got to assume that the previous owner unscrewed the eye hook when they used it and then put it back in when done to hang it up.
> 
> Well, 5 rounds of WD-40 and the chuck release hasn t budged yet. It spins around freely but will not pull back toward the handle. I ll keep at it, I ve got plenty of time.
> 
> - Arctos


I would use something other than WD-40, Nuts off or some other penetrating solvent?


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, WD-40 isn't a penetrating oil. I would recommend PB Blaster or Kroil. You can also do a 50/50 mix of Automatic Transmission Fluid and acetone if you have those on hand. Just make sure the ATF isn't synthetic.


----------



## HokieKen

> I ve got to assume that the previous owner unscrewed the eye hook when they used it and then put it back in when done to hang it up.
> 
> Well, 5 rounds of WD-40 and the chuck release hasn t budged yet. It spins around freely but will not pull back toward the handle. I ll keep at it, I ve got plenty of time.
> 
> - Arctos


If you can't get it released, and aren't married to that particular tool, I have a similar-sized Yankee (either #30 or #130, can't recall right off - only difference is 130 has a return spring) in good working condition that I'd swap you for it. I just have a thing for Millers Falls in particular and don't have a 61A. I also have a whole lot of experience with releasing corroded parts on old tools so I feel pretty confident I can bring it back from the brink ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny the #29 is in my opinion the quintessential iconic tool from MF.
> ...
> 
> - BlasterStumps


That's funny Mike. I consider the #5 Eggbeater drill to be the iconic MF tool. I guess probably because my first introduction to Millers Falls was when I was researching hand drills many moons ago. Chris Schwarz had written an article about eggbeaters and recommended the #2 and #5 as the cream of the crop. So I got on Ebay and bought a #5. Later I got a #2 and then a two-speed breast drill (120 I think). I have since found that I rarely use eggbeaters. I generally prefer a push drill for the smaller holes the eggbeaters were originally intended for. Even though I now have a full set of MF bench planes (except for a #7), several push drills and spiral drivers, screwdrivers and all of the Buck Rogers tools, for whatever reason, when I hear "Millers Falls" an eggbeater drill is still what I see in my mind's eye


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…BIG Screwdrivers?









Top one was sold as a Craftsman…the bottom one is a Greenlee No. 442

Both extend quite a ways out..









I haven't figured out HOW to change out the Greenlee's bit…yet


----------



## Arctos

Thanks for the info and offer HokieKen, but I like a challenge and really do like this particular tool.

I had no idea that WD-40 wasn't a penetrating oil. Been using it for years (only because it's what my Dad used) but with limited success. i'll try one of the other products you recommend and see how it works.

Also, I'll keep my eyes open for another 61A and if I find one I'll let you know.


----------



## HokieKen

No worries, the 61A's aren't hard to find. Just thought I'd offer in case you can't get that one functional


----------



## Arctos

Thanks, I really appreciate it!


----------



## rad457

My M.F. 100 is the go to in my shop Had to buy 2 to get all the bits! Should really find or get a set for the 188A?


----------



## drsurfrat

> ... for whatever reason, when I hear "Millers Falls" an eggbeater drill is still what I see in my mind s eye
> - HokieKen


I used to think of a Permaloid 209, but I've been ruined, and I can't not see a green cape.


----------



## bandit571

What…no "love" for the Millers Falls No. 170?

Went back and looked it up in the drawer…yep…No. 170
GP 185 MF 100, and the MF 170…


----------



## HokieKen

Bandit, I'm ashamed to admit that I don't know what the 179 is :-(


----------



## HokieKen

Ahhh. 170. I don't have one of those. The 100 is a winner though


----------



## Arctos

Well, I continue to work on getting the release collar loosened up so I can remove the bit from my MF 61A. It will spin like crazy, but just won't pull down toward the handle and release the bit. i'll keep at it with the penetrating oil but had another idea:

Is there any logic to trying to blast out any crud built up in there with a compressor? Thought I'd run it by you folks before I did something stupid.


----------



## drsurfrat

I would try that if it were me. I don't recall any pics posted, maybe there is a locking collar of some sort holding the release collar?


----------



## HokieKen

No Mike, the collar spins free on that driver. No lock.

Artctos - by all means go for it. There's nothing in there you can hurt with compressed air. If penetrating oil isn't getting it done, my next move would be to hit it with a propane torch. Often, rapid heating and cooling of dissimilar metals will break the bond formed by corrosion due to the differences in heat expansion and contraction. Don't get it too hot but you can put a good bit of heat in there since there's really nothing that's going to melt or crack in that section.


----------



## Johnny7

Don't be afraid to give it a good whack.
Place the chuck on a wooden surface and use a wooden or hard plastic mallet.


----------



## bandit571

IF it is the same set-up as my Craftsman version…my tip was rusted in place…steps to free the bit..

1) extend the spiral all the way out, and lock into the bench vise…TIGHT..
2) pull the collar down as far as you can…note a stop collar, wedge a 9/16" open end wrench between the two collars…to keep the collar in the "open" setting…
3) Visegrips to hold onto the top collar, there is a spot for that 9/16" wrench to fit, use that for the visegrips to hold onto….
4) another pair of visegrips to latch onto the bit….now, wiggle the 2 visegrips a bit, while pulling up on the one one the bit..Takes a minute or three…but the bit will come out..( just did all the above on mine..)

5) wire wheel the bit back to clean, bare metal….add a few drops of oil down into the chuck,,,work the chuck a bit, withOUT the bit…might as well oil the rest of the moving parts. Can either reassemble, or install a new bit..

Done. (Forgot the camera, oops) BTW….Yankee bit will NOT fit into the Millers Falls chucks….just a hair too fat…


----------



## bandit571

Ok..Contact points…









When you pull the collar down, you place the 9/16" open end wrench at that red line, to keep the collar down. You COULD use a second open end wrench ( also 9/16") at the green line….I used a pair of visegrips there…and the other pair on the bit..Wiggle the top visegrip while holding the bottom one still….back and forth, while trying to pull the bit up…Mine came out looking…









A bit rusty? Add a few drops of oil down into the chuck, move things around to work the oil into all the right spots…you can slide the bit in , NOT all the way, and spin it around…










Wire wheel to clean up Rusty…sander to clean up a worn Yankee….and a almost brand new Yankee..Yankee will NOT fit into the chuck…the worn down one did…but only after sanding things down…









So…now I have 2 bits for this Craftsman/M-F No. 61A…

Hope this helps..


----------



## Arctos

WOOT!!! Thanks to everyone here I've managed to get the bit loose! I pretty much just kept at it with 3 in 1 penetrating oil (the price of the other recommended stuff made me cringe a bit…) and then worked on it with a vise grip. Now I need to clean it all up. I almost think the bit that was stuck was the wrong diameter for the driver. I'll measure it later and figure it out.










Thanks again for all of your collective help. Also, since some folks here like photo's of old tools, here's a couple of other items I got from my Dad:














































Sorry, they appear to be upside down! Not sure how to fix that.

Enjoy!


----------



## HokieKen

Well done Arctos  It's unlikely the bit is the wrong diameter. There were 3 sizes of bits, 7/32", 9/32" and 5/16". I'm pretty sure that driver used the 9/32" size but can't say for sure. I very much recommend getting one of these and using standard hex bits. It makes the driver a much more versatile tool.

That 199 Level is a fantastic tool. I bought one to set up my lathe and milling machine and it was a real life saver


----------



## MikeB_UK

I'd get one of these as well as the hex adapter, in the right size obviously.

Really handy for drilling pilot holes.


----------



## Brit

Great minds think alike Mike. I just received these:

(Seller's pics)


----------



## HokieKen

Spiral drivers are too big and slow for my tastes when it comes to drilling. I prefer a push drill. But, if you don't want to keep both handy, that's a great add-on.

Millers Falls sold two models that came with a drill chuck and set of 8 drill points. I never understood why they supplied the chuck with those particular models that don't have automatic return. Seems like it would take forever to drill a hole that way? It would make way more sense to use a drill with one that has a spring return IMO…


----------



## Brit

I showed these some love last night:










Still got these to do though:


----------



## Arctos

Thanks Guys,
I for sure want to get a hex adapter. Any thoughts on the one mentioned above and the ones on this page at highland woodworking?:

https://www.highlandwoodworking.com/search.aspx?find=Schroder+

Also, I'm very interested in the drill adapter and am going to research the push drill mentioned above. Not familiar with those, but I'm getting hooked on these old tools!

Oh, and regarding the level; yes, its incredibly accurate and a beautiful tool. My Dad and I used it to level pool tables and when we were done they were dead level. He also gave me a number of Starrett micrometers that are very nice.


----------



## Arctos

BTW, besides the chuck, what's the difference between a yankee screwdriver and a push drill?


----------



## drsurfrat

One big difference is that the screwdriver will 'return' without twisting. The push drill I have spins both ways on the up and down pushes. The bits also have straight flutes so that it cuts both directions. I have one (Stanley Yankee No 46) on Ebay til Sunday. If it doesn't go, you can have it (i.e., don't bid on it).


----------



## Arctos

Wow, that's very generous of you! Well, if it doesn't sell let's discuss. i'd feel guilty not giving you something for it.


----------



## drsurfrat

Andy, those are great, I especially like the runt.


----------



## drsurfrat

.


----------



## HokieKen

Push drills aslo have a steeper helix so that the drill spins faster. They're considerably shorter than drivers too so it's easier to keep it aligned axially. And like Mike said, they spin going in and retract (more quickly than a driver - stronger spring) spinning the opposite way. They came with drill points that are straight fluted and cut in both directions but I use small twist drills with mine and it works fine. Since you aren't putting any force on it during retraction, there's no binding or bending caused.


----------



## rad457

My M.F. 185A NIB always seem to reach for the M.F. 100 or the M.F. 188A that has a 1/16" in it most of the time


----------



## Arctos

Wow, those are beautiful. You guys are getting me hooked on this stuff!

Crazy as it sounds, I was so enamoured with my new/old driver I bid (and won) another MF 61A that should arrive tomorrow! This one comes with the original box, instructions and 3 bits. Hope it's as nice as the photo's show.


----------



## Brit

> Andy, those are great, I especially like the runt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - drsurfrat


That is stamped G.P.O. which stood for General Post Office. The General Post Office was the state postal system and telecommunications carrier of the United Kingdom until 1969.


----------



## HokieKen

I've never seen one of these sets of nut drivers before other than in catalog literature but I WANT IT! It's a set of nut drivers that fit over the shaft on the #55 "radio" screwdriver. That price seems steep but I may come around to it before all os said and done…


----------



## drsurfrat

I can't even tell how they work, but very cool. I won't bid 

Did you notice that it's from Liberty Maine? I think that is the famous tool store (at least New England famous). Maybe a bit of history to go with your rarity.


----------



## Johnny7

> That price seems steep but I may come around to it before all is said and done…
> 
> - HokieKen


This may be a rare case of the proper use of the word "rare"-these are indeed seldom seen.


----------



## HokieKen

Don't encourage me Johnny! At least not until I see if the plane I'm watching lands for me tomorrow ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Well, my bid didn't get it done on the plane I was targeting so I made an offer on the 550 nut driver set and it was accepted ) I bet the group of people who own a #55 screwdriver and the #550 nutdriver set to go with it is very small and elite ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

small and elite? As in wears a cape and goes by Kenny?


----------



## Johnny7

> Well, my bid didn't get it done on the plane I was targeting so I made an offer on the 550 nut driver set and it was accepted ) I bet the group of people who own a #55 screwdriver and the #550 nutdriver set to go with it is very small and elite ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Congrats, Ken.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks J7  I'm kinda excited to get my hands on them. And the original box is a plus. I really hate it when a seller accepts an offer that quickly though… I always wonder how much less I could have gotten away with.



> small and elite? As in wears a cape and goes by Kenny?
> 
> - Don W


That group may be elite but it's by no means small ;-)


----------



## drsurfrat

Arctos - it didn't sell, so it's all yours if you want. Just PM me with your shipping address.












> ...*Crazy as it sounds*, I was so enamoured with my new/old driver I bid …


You clearly don't know this group yet.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe I should clean all these up…and see what they are..









Irwins? Or, something else….$2 a box…


----------



## Arctos

Wow, thank you so much drsurfrat!!!

It'll take me a few minutes to figure out how to PM you, but i'll sort it out!


----------



## HokieKen

I was so enamored with a Millers Falls plane I picked up at a yard sale several years ago that I've soent enough money on various tools they've made that my wife would probably beat me if she knew the true tally over the years.

And I'm pretty reserved with my expenditures compared to a lot of fellas around here.

You're gonna have to stretch a lot further before you're even in the neighborhood of us thinking you're crazy Arctos ;-)


----------



## Arctos

Ha! Well, I'm certainly in good company!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I was so enamored with a Millers Falls plane I picked up at a yard sale several years ago that I've soent enough money on various tools they've made that my wife would probably beat me if she knew the true tally over the years.
> 
> - HokieKen


That's the thing about hobby woodworking, you have to learn to bruise on the inside if you're married.


----------



## HokieKen

Wise words Yeti


----------



## Lazyman

You guys just need to train your spouses better. Mine is always actively looking for deals. My wife has found me some amazing bargains at garage and estate sales. My hobby is woodworking-hers is finding bargains. She knows that even if it turns out to be something I don't want, she can resell it for more than she paid. And when I do decide to buy something new, I just tell her, Happy Father's day, birthday, anniversary or Xmas to me. I am always looking for a new holiday to celebrate.


----------



## Brit

> You guys just need to train your spouses better. Mine is always actively looking for deals. My wife has found me some amazing bargains at garage and estate sales. My hobby is woodworking-hers is finding bargains. She knows that even if it turns out to be something I don t want, she can resell it for more than she paid. And when I do decide to buy something new, I just tell her, Happy Father s day, birthday, anniversary or Xmas to me. I am always looking for a new holiday to celebrate.
> 
> - Lazyman


Yeah but Nathan, "Happy Father s day, birthday, anniversary or Xmas to me" is just four occasions. I generally buy myself 4 things a month. Granted they're usually little odds and sods, but there just ain't enough celebrations in a year my friend. I'd need Happy Monday, Happy Tuesday, Happy Wednesday, etc.


----------



## Lazyman

You just have to hide the rest of it until the next occasion.


----------



## HokieKen

> You just have to hide the rest of it until the next occasion.
> 
> - Lazyman


That would put me out to about my birthday. In 2041.


----------



## Ocelot

My wife just says "get whatever you need".


----------



## Ocelot

*need *is a funny thing.


----------



## Brit

LOL. Ain't that the truth.

So next year I'll be building a big table top out of Iroko for our sunken garden. I will need to do a lot of accurate drilling. My wife came in one day and said "Would you like me to buy you a pillar drill so that you can drill all those holes accurately". Of course I said "Well if you think it is necessary my love". Inside I was thinking "YES. RESULT!" and punching the air with joy.


----------



## Arctos

My second MF 61A showed up. Looks to be in pretty good shape. Got it oiled up and it works fine. All 3 original bits with it as well.










PS: My wife, while not supportive, didn't say no…


----------



## HokieKen

Very cool Arctos. Having the original box is really cool but having the pack for the original bits is even better 

If you like that one, I'd recommend a spring loaded one next. It requires two hands to operate a spiral driver without an automatic return. For me, I use one a lot for things like putting hinges on small boxes. In that case, I need one hand to hold the work so a spring-loaded return is a must. Of course the flip side is that when there doesn't need to be room for the spring, you can fit the same stroke length in a smaller package which makes it easier to store and transport.

If you like Millers Falls, the #29 is a great size IMHO and is spring loaded. It's probably my most-often used spiral driver. Of course you definitely need a push drill to pilot the holes for the screws you'll be driving with your new drivers so drsurfrat to the rescue! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Brit


Mike likes the runt but I like the Perfect Handle. Well, that's not exactly true… I like them ALL, the perfect handle is just my favorite ;-)

I sure would like to figure out a good method for re-scaling those suckers with nice exotics. I have several drivers I've picked up cheap with the intention of re-scaling for a matching set. I did one pretty successfully with Walnut but have been unsuccessful with Cocobolo and Ironwood. It's very much a fit-and-scrape-rinse-and-repeat proposition because the recesses for the scales are so irregular it's dang near impossible to get a perfect fit but because of how the scales fit, any imperfections in the fit are plainly visible. With the Walnut, I was able to rough out the scales then position them and put the whole thing in a vise and squeeze. The Walnut would indent where there was interference and that made it pretty easy to see where material needed to be removed and how much needed to come off. With really dense hard woods, you can't really "squeeze" them into shape and it becomes a much tougher proposition.

Anybody have any experience with making scales for these drivers and have any advice to offer?


----------



## Arctos

Well, guess I'll need to start looking for a #29 then!


----------



## drsurfrat

The Yankee is packed, but I have to find time to get to the PO.

I have a set of perfect handle screwdrivers, and reba;ced the scales on one, but I can't give any advice other than: don't do it like I did it. It's the third one form the left, with some curly maple. They aren't tight and aren't flush with the metal…


----------



## DS

(Dis?)-Honorable mention for screwdriver of your dreams…










Was posted in LJ's joke of the day thread.


----------



## DLK

> (Dis?)-Honorable mention for screwdriver of your dreams…


Thanks.


----------



## Arctos

No worries or hurries drsurfrat, I'm just grateful for your generosity!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Nice, DS.

Kenny, I have no experience, but if you want to send me a "spare" one to practice on, I'll eventually figure something out. Using… ash, maybe? That hard enough to be good? Pretty sure you've got my address.

As a bonus, I've been playing with grain-filling ash lately. Getting some stuff that makes me pretty happy. Mr. DeMille, I'm ready for my close-up.










I've also got red, blue and green grain-fill drying to see which one I like best. Yellow, turquoise and purple are in the next batch.


----------



## Kerux2

Dr. Who screw driver… of course!


----------



## oldnovice

I don't have on of these but my uncle had one of these old German screwdrivers.


----------



## MikeB_UK

If you figure out an easy way to fit new handles let me know, I've got a bunch I need to do as well.

My current method is - cheat, and buy shiny new ones.


----------



## HokieKen

Dave - I think Ash would work fine using the "crush it and file to the line" method. I'm trying to use Ironwood and Cocobolo which is a bit more challenging… If I end up with any doubles, I'll send you one to play with though ;-)

Mike - that curly Maple looks really nice! I had considered going with something like that but thought I better go with a darker wood since my screwdrivers rarely get the "white glove" treatment.

I pick up one of these drivers about once a year and give it a go until I get frustrated then I put it back down until the next year. So I'm in no hurry. I figure it's like a monkey typing Shakespeare. If I keep at it long enough, eventually I'll get at least one done right.


----------



## DavePolaschek

There's also a Perfect Handle Repair Tutorial out there.

It's on archive.org, so LJs will mangle the URL in a link, and will mangle the formatting on a phone, but maybe a bit.ly shortened one will work.

Edited to add, he basically does "mash it and file to the line" but somehow makes it work with cocobolo.


----------



## HokieKen

Is it the one from Scott Grandstaff Dave? I can't get to your link here at work. If it's Scott's though, I've seen it. It's actually where I got the tip about squeezing the scales in the vise.


----------



## MarkMog

> Well I HAVE to get in on this one.
> This is what I call the best screwdriver ever made and it s not made any more, it s the Easy Driver Screw Ball. I have one of the big ones and several accessories and a few of the smaller version. These are great because of the standard interchangeable hex bits, the large grip ball ratcheting handle which accepts an accessory extra leverage handle that stores extar bits and it makes the neatest ratching sound. Made 100% from lexon it s nearly indistructable. This thing is so powerful with the extra leverage handle you can drive 3" #12 all the way through a 2×4 the wide way untill the threads pop out and the screw shank won t screw it any further and this is without a pilot hole.
> This is a stock internet photo of it, I didn t want to run out to the shop just to take a picture.
> MIKE
> PS OK i lied it is still being made - http://www.easydrivertool.com/features.htm
> And see a review of it here - http://blog.makezine.com/2012/09/11/tool-review-the-easydriver/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - mtenterprises


My father still has one of those and uses it. I can hear the unique clicks it makes when ratcheting….


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Is it the one from Scott Grandstaff Dave? I can t get to your link here at work. If it s Scott s though, I ve seen it. It s actually where I got the tip about squeezing the scales in the vise.


It's by James D. Thompson, aka old millrat. And it takes minutes to load because of ancient JavaScript talking to ad-servers that don't seem to exist any more. I can make a PDF, maybe. Let me know if you want me to email it to you.


----------



## bandit571

Last two Perfect Handled screwdrivers I picked at a yard sale….were labeled as IRWINs with blue lettering…and no finish on the wood handles….IF I can get to the shop, later…I might look them up, again….


----------



## HokieKen

> Is it the one from Scott Grandstaff Dave? I can t get to your link here at work. If it s Scott s though, I ve seen it. It s actually where I got the tip about squeezing the scales in the vise.
> 
> It's by James D. Thompson, aka old millrat. And it takes minutes to load because of ancient JavaScript talking to ad-servers that don't seem to exist any more. I can make a PDF, maybe. Let me know if you want me to email it to you.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


That's alright Dave, I should be able to access it at home tonight. I just can't get through to archive.org pages at work.


----------



## Lazyman

Unfortunately, it looks like the wayback copy is incomplete. At least I couldn't get it all. First I had to pick a different date than what defaulted and when I went to page 2, the images seem to be missing. Page 3 just gives a not found.


----------



## DS

Okay, I apologize if this was already covered ad nauseam, I am a bit late to this thread and have not read every post.

Am I the only one who has a favorite screwdriver?
You know, the one that fits the hand and fits the screw heads better than all the others.

Thing is, I wear them out. 
My old favorites are now not in such great condition anymore and I end up constantly searching for a new one.
I mean, they are passable, but, not like they once were.

Tell me I am not the only one messing up the good screwdrivers from overuse.


----------



## HokieKen

How do you wear them out DS? If you're talking about flat heads, they can pretty easily be refreshed on a grinder to be good as new. If you're talking about anything else, Phillips, Torx, Robertson etc., it's just the nature of the beast. They ain't gonna last forever.


----------



## DS

Here's the most recent reigning champion. (#2 Phillips)
I believe it was the Lowe's brand, Kobalt, or, Irwin maybe? Any markings are long since worn off.
I bought this before their big switch over for tools about a decade ago.

The rubberized handle is still awesome despite the paint on it. (Painted the house last summer and was removing trim, etc.)
The head, despite being hardened, is rolled a bit.

It wasn't a single instance of misuse, just worn with time. 
I probably have a good 12 years with this one.


----------



## DS

I suppose my dream would be to find the new version of this same screwdriver.

I'm not really into tools for the sake of collecting tools.
It has to be useful to me and I use them daily.


----------



## HokieKen

If it's a Kobalt DS, I have good news for you… they have a lifetime warranty. When the tip wears out, take it to any Lowes and they'll give you a brand new one.

Doesn't matter how hard the tip is, eventually it's gonna deform if you use it enough.


----------



## Johnny7

> Thing is, I wear them out.
> My old favorites are now not in such great condition anymore and I end up constantly searching for a new one.
> I mean, they are passable, but, not like they once were.
> 
> Tell me I am not the only one messing up the good screwdrivers from overuse.
> 
> - DS


I would submit that there's only two ways a screwdriver can get worn out-

The first is from misuse (using it as something other than a tool to drive screws)

The second is from not fitting to driver to the corresponding recess in the head.


----------



## DS

> I would submit that there s only two ways a screwdriver can get worn out-
> 
> The first is from misuse (using it as something other than a tool to drive screws)
> 
> The second is from not fitting to driver to the corresponding recess in the head.
> 
> - Johnny7


Ordinarily I would agree, however, to your second point, sometimes it is having to work with a damaged screw head that ends up wearing the screwdriver tip. 
Technically you are correct, it is not fitting, but not because of the wrong size, or type, but because the screw you need to work with may be already damaged and marginally functional.

I bought a box of 25 Kobalt #2 Phillips titanium driver tips that were super durable. 
Often, I would go a couple of years before replacing a bit. 
Eventually, I used up the entire box.

Many of them shattered under high stress use, but some just no longer worked well.


----------



## Brit

Also screwdrivers these days rarely fit screws like the old turnscrews used to fit Nettlefold spec screws in the olden days.


----------



## drsurfrat

> I would submit that there s only two ways a screwdriver can get worn out-
> 
> The first is from misuse (using it as something other than a tool to drive screws)
> 
> The second is from not fitting to driver to the corresponding recess in the head.
> 
> - Johnny7


There's a third, letting it sit in the damp until there are corrosion pits.

I am definitely guilty of both # 1 & 2, but I do not feel guilty.


----------



## HokieKen

Actually, Phillips Head screws are designed such that the driver is supposed to cam out of the recess when the screw is tight. So in normal use, you will wear out a phillips head. Unless the head is extremely hard. Then it's just gonna break. Torx drivers will wear as well because the stress concentrations are on fairly small areas. Smaller torx especially wear out quickly. In fact, most inserts in machining tools are held in with torx head screws. With each pack of inserts we order here at work, we also order a new driver and pack of screws because the drivers only last through about a pack (8-10 inserts).

Flat heads, robertsons and hex socket (allen wrenches) will last pretty much forever if used properly and fitted properly to fasteners.


----------



## Brit

Robertsons never really made to this side of the pond.


----------



## HokieKen

They could never get the accent right Andy.


----------



## HokieKen

Well now ain't this little fella adorable?









I gotta admit, it works a trick. It slides on tight and feels solid. I'd have no reservations about using it.


----------



## Johnny7

> Also screwdrivers these days rarely fit screws like the old turnscrews used to fit Nettlefold spec screws in the olden days.
> 
> - Brit


You're simply giving an example of my second point-wrong driver for the job


----------



## Johnny7

> There s a third, letting it sit in the damp until there are corrosion pits.
> 
> - drsurfrat


That is not an example of a way in which a screwdriver can get *worn out*.


----------



## Johnny7

> Actually, Phillips Head screws are designed such that the driver is supposed to cam out of the recess when the screw is tight. So in normal use, you will wear out a phillips head. Unless the head is extremely hard. Then it s just gonna break. Torx drivers will wear as well because the stress concentrations are on fairly small areas. Smaller torx especially wear out quickly. In fact, most inserts in machining tools are held in with torx head screws. With each pack of inserts we order here at work, we also order a new driver and pack of screws because the drivers only last through about a pack (8-10 inserts).
> 
> Flat heads, robertsons and hex socket (allen wrenches) will last pretty much forever if used properly and fitted properly to fasteners.
> 
> - HokieKen


Sorry Ken, but now you're on a different topic-this forum, and my comments, are about hand tools.


----------



## Johnny7

> Well now ain't this little fella adorable?
> 
> - HokieKen


It is indeed.


----------



## drsurfrat

Kenny, forgive the ignorance, but there are only three sockets? Or are there three copies of socket holders? 
I can't make out the box, and can't find the first time you posted about it, perhaps it's in a hand tool thread…


----------



## HokieKen

Yes, only three sockets Mike.


----------



## HokieKen

The #55 driver as well as the 555 socket set were aimed at radio builders. I assume those were common nut sizes.


----------



## Brit

Sweet!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, was looking around the computer station area, for a screwdriver to tear down a "new" Rusty & Krusty Block Plane….only one handy was an IRWIN USA, square wood handled No. 800- 1"....worked like a charm, was a perfect fit for that slotted bolt, that Sargent used.


----------



## Arctos

The Yankee push drill just arrived in the mail, thanks drsurfrat!!!

Looks to be in great shape. Can't wait to play with it this weekend.

Again, thank you so much for the generous gift. It will be treated well and used often.


----------



## HokieKen

Has anyone disassembled one of these Millers Falls 63 drivers?









I got this one yesterday and the shaft and ratchet mechanism are all in really good shape but the handle is really loose. It won't pull back and won't twist but it will pivot side-to-side about +/-5 degrees. Otherwise the handle is in really good shape too. So I'm hoping I can remove and repair the handle and just put it back together with the original components. I assume driving the pin out of the handle will allow me to pull the shaft/ratchet out? Figured I'd check with the brain trust before actually attempting it though


----------



## Brit

Never taken one apart Kenny, but I would think your assumption is correct. That handle shape would be kind of prone to rocking over time. Maybe that's why they switched to this design with a definite shoulder.


----------



## HokieKen

You may be right Andy. I'm working on a set of both types ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

I looked at that driver real quick this morning and noticed the pin is only on one side, not all the way through. That should make extracting it without damaging the handle interesting.


----------



## Brit

Yeah that would make it difficult. You need a really, really, really strong magnet. LOL.

You could always insert another pin about 1/4" below the existing one and perpendicular to it. That should stop the rocking. It is a bit of a risk though without knowing exactly what is going on inside.


----------



## HokieKen

I've had several ratcheting drivers apart Andy and all the moving parts are usually in the barrel where the selector is and the handle is attached either to the solid end of that barrel or with a coupling that's pressed into both. But, I've never had a 63 apart and haven't been able to find any pics online of one tore down so I guess I better proceed with caution and not go drilling extra holes  Plus, I think it would bother me if I collect the full set and had one with an extra pin in it…

I feel pretty sure that I can probably get that pin out with some "special" ground pliers just for the occasion. If not, I should definitely be able to drill it out. And worst case is I destroy the handle. If so, I have the original to use as a template to make a new one.

Why do I do these things for a $5 screwdriver that I didn't need to begin with?? ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> LOL. Ain t that the truth.
> 
> So next year I ll be building a big table top out of Iroko for our sunken garden. I will need to do a lot of accurate drilling. My wife came in one day and said "Would you like me to buy you a pillar drill so that you can drill all those holes accurately". Of course I said "Well if you think it is necessary my love". Inside I was thinking "YES. RESULT!" and punching the air with joy.
> 
> - Brit


Have we settled on a pillar drill Andy? Probably something I'll never own but they sure are fascinating


----------



## Brit

Yes Kenny. Nothing vintage though. I didn't want her to spend a lot of money as I'll probably only use it once in a blue moon. I just bought the Bosch PBD-40 which is more than adequate for my needs.

https://www.bosch-diy.com/gb/en/p/pbd-40-0603b07000-v100026579


----------



## HokieKen

Very nice, I like that  Heavy drilling is one of those things I just can't quit burning electrons for


----------



## DLK

> I looked at that driver real quick this morning and noticed the pin is only on one side, not all the way through. That should make extracting it without damaging the handle interesting.
> 
> - HokieKen


Can you weld onto the pin to give you something to grab onto?


----------



## HokieKen

That would burn the hell out of the handle Don. I'm hoping to preserve it.


----------



## Lazyman

I'm curious to find out what is actually holding the pin in place. It would seem to me it should just be like a nail so grabbing it with a pair of pliers and twisting it out is what I would try-unless it is also glued in some how.


----------



## Johnny7

*Kenny*

re the #63 MF screwdriver-have you considered looking for a patent which might show an exploded view?

(there is often variation between the submitted patent drawings and the finished product, but may well be worth a shot)


----------



## Brit

I spent some time this morning looking for a patent and couldn't find one. That's not to say there isn't one though.


----------



## DLK

> That would burn the hell out of the handle Don. I m hoping to preserve it.
> 
> - HokieKen


Wrap a heat shield around the handle? (I am no welding expert.) Last resort I suppose.
Maybe you can just wiggle it out with a knife and needle nose.


----------



## bandit571

Carpenter's Pinchers…..


----------



## HokieKen

I didn't have time to work on that driver today but I'll report back when I do.

I did take time to make the lil guy on the left here though:









I had two Yankee #15 drivers but the one was missing the ratchet selector and had no handle and a stripped pawl. So, I decided to salvage the shaft because I like the little knurled finger wheel so much and just turn a handle for it. First one was Rosewood and it split when I drove it on. So I turned another from Cocobolo and burned it on instead. Should be a handy little doodad for spurs and such on combo planes


----------



## HokieKen

Sidewinder pliers for the win.


----------



## Brit

Hoorah! Make sure you take some pics of what the inside looks like. I'd like to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## HokieKen

For posterity (and Andy's curiosity)



























I'll post about the fix tomorrow. It was pretty simple


----------



## Brit

Well done Kenny. So looking at that, you probably could have drilled a hole perpendicular to the existing hole without damaging the mechanism. Your solution is much better though.


----------



## Lazyman

So Kenny, could you figure out why exactly the handle was loose? Did the wood shrink or something? No cracks I assume.


----------



## HokieKen

The problem was that the fit between the shaft that couples the handle to the ratchet housing was sloppy. The housing was spread open and the coupling was able to pivot on its pin.









Most likely a result of the shaft being used as a pry bar. Further supported by a slight curve in the shaft.









But, a couple of light taps on the housing has the coupling with a slight press fit that required a couple light taps with a mallet to get it fully inserted. No pivoting now 









The only problem is that when I insert the shank now the ratchet gear makes light contact with the housing. It still spins freely, just makes an annoying rubbing noise. 









I'm going to clean everything up real good and lube it a bit before reassembly.

So yes, I could have added a second pin Andy without any problem but it wouldn't have fixed my issue. The handle is a really nice, tight fit on the coupling piece. With the coupling pivoting as it was, a second pin would have made no difference. A second pin between the housing and the coupling would have been an option though 

Handle is fine Nathan. Other than some rough spots where grain is torn out, it looks and feels good and I see no cracks or causes for structural concern. I'll probably refinish it one day but for now, it'll be left as-is.

I will clean and oil the internals and polish up the selector housing. Then I'll try to hammer the slight bend out of the shaft and clean this tip up:









On the grinder and she'll be ready for another 100 years!


----------



## HokieKen

While I'm on it, may as well ask… The handle on this driver feels good and seems really stable. It looks pretty decent too but there are some spots where there are big "flakes" of wood missing like the red circled area below. Almost like somebody did a terrible job of turning and didn't bother to sand out the bad spots.









The arrows point to spots that are gouged pretty badly but again, don't present any stability issues. The areas like the circled ones almost appear to have happened before finish was applied oddly enough. According to the listing from the 1925 Millers Falls Catalog, the handle is *hardwood, highly polished*. I'd guess it's some sort of Mahogany.

Anyway, I don't really want to sand the handle down enough to remove those sections. I'd like to collect a full set of these drivers and want to try to keep all original handles if possible. I will most likely end up refinishing the handles though to make them all match. Millers Falls was notoriously inconsistent with woods and finishes across the same product lines over the years. Is there any way I can fill those depressions so that when I refinish (will most likely involve some reddish dye or stain) it won't stick out like a sore thumb?


----------



## DLK

I d like to collect a full set of these drivers and want to try to keep all original handles if possible.

- HokieKen
[/QUOTE]

Good luck finding the one with the 8 inch blade. If you find two, please let me know. I've been looking for over a year.

I am trying to acquire a sidewinder, now.


----------



## HokieKen

Sidewinders are easy Don ;-) I got them at Lee Valley a few years ago because I needed something to push me over the minimum purchase for free shipping at the time and they caught my eye. They turned out to be a fantastic purchase. Not something you use every day but when you need them, you can't beat 'em.

I'll keep an eye out for an 8" driver for you but so far I haven't seen any. And it'll probably take me quite a while to get the full set of the old handle style. Ebay sellers like them far better than I do…


----------



## Lazyman

Almost looks like someone used it as a mallet too. I wonder if you could use one of those hard fill burn in sticks to repair something like that. I have never tried one so I don't know anything about them but I think they can be used on floors which will see more wear than a screwdriver handle-unless it is used as a mallet.


----------



## HokieKen

Not for $170 I can't. I don't like this handle that much ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Instead of sidewinders, I generally use Vampliers for pulling problematic pins or screws where the head has snapped off. Very handy!


----------



## Lazyman

Ok, I was too lazy to find a link before…you can buy individual burn in sticks for about $6 each. I was really hoping I could con you in to getting a couple to try so I don't have to. ;-) For the most natural look, I think it requires more than one color so you can sort of simulate grain.


----------



## HokieKen

I have some similar to those too Dave. They are extremely handy but for smaller stuff, the Sidewinders are my go-to. The jaws are different in that they have kind of an underbite at the tip (kinda like end cutters but with teeth behind the nipper) and the awkward-looking short leg gives great tactile feedback and control. Kinda like tweezers on steroids ;-)

Nathan - I don't think I'm up for that. Looks like too much art and not enough science for me. I do have some Timbermate in a few different shades though that might be worth a try. Or I may just try sanding the section smooth rather than sanding it out. Or I may just leave it be


----------



## DLK

> Sidewinders are easy Don ;-) I got them at Lee Valley a few years ago because I needed something to push me over the minimum purchase for free shipping at the time and they caught my eye. They turned out to be a fantastic purchase. Not something you use every day but when you need them, you can t beat em.
> 
> - HokieKen


That's very funny, because I did find then at Lee Valley and I was looking for something more to put me upt top the $30 for free shipping.


----------



## Brit

Apparently this is a coffin maker's screwdriver. Spiral ratchet turns the blade clockwise on the downstroke and then it remains static, the argument being that coffin lids are not usually unscrewed after they've been fixed in place.


----------



## HokieKen

So you manually pull it back out Andy? So it's a single spiral design? It looks really cool


----------



## Lazyman

You have to get the grave robber's screwdriver if you want to take off the lid I guess.


----------



## HokieKen

LOL Nathan. Mine's just gonna be a press fit lid. In case my wife tries to bury me prematurely.


----------



## BugeyedEarl

A few screwdrivers in yesterday's flea market haul: stubby handled Plomb with "war finish" stamped on the ferrule, and a pre-Stanley North Bros. Yankee no. 95, the first one of those I've found.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice finds Earl. Cool adjustable parallel too


----------



## BugeyedEarl

> Nice finds Earl. Cool adjustable parallel too
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks! I nearly missed the parallel, it was embedded in gunk in the bottom of an old crusty toolbox. Which reminds me, I really need to start carrying some hand cleaner in my backpack, I get filthy within minutes of arriving at a flea market…


----------



## DLK

> Nice finds Earl. Cool adjustable parallel too
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Thanks! I nearly missed the parallel, it was embedded in gunk in the bottom of an old crusty toolbox. Which reminds me, I really need to start carrying some hand cleaner in my backpack, I get filthy within minutes of arriving at a flea market…
> 
> - BugeyedEarl


Also include a magnet to test if its brass or steel.


----------



## BugeyedEarl

> Also include a magnet to test if its brass or steel.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Good tip, my kit is growing…


----------



## drsurfrat

Does anyone have a Yankee bit they can measure for me? My driver needs a quarter inch diameter post, but I don't know where to put the two notches. (I have no bits) If you could measure the diameters or radii, and the distance between them, I would appreciate it.


----------



## MikeB_UK

1/4 inch is the 130 I think, the notches seem to be the same for the 131 as well though.
It's more a V-Groove than a radius, which bit's do you want measuring?


----------



## HokieKen

You sure it's 1/4" Mike? The standard sizes were 7/32", 9/32" and 5/16". I'm not sure if I still have the bit that came with my Yankee driver or not. Might have given it away when I got the hex bit adapter for it. I'll look when I get home tonight if nobody beats me to the punch.

*Edit to add:* Or were you asking about drill bits? If that's the case, I don't have any of those. And Mike beat me on the driver bits ;-)


----------



## drsurfrat

It is a German made copy, and I only want to use it for a screwdriver. The hole will fit a 1/4" rod, so it may not be standard at all. I have a good driver blade with a bad handle, so I was going to convert that. I guess I will take a dowel and see where the dents are….

Thanks guys.


----------



## rad457

Anything like the Dunlap made in Germany? V groove ?


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry Mike but I didn't have anything to measure for you. All I have is what MikeB showed. Using a dowel to mark the spots is a good idea though.


----------



## drsurfrat

Thanks for all the help. This is all I have, a 1/4" Phillips driver fits in snuggly, and I can't quite see into the hole to tell if it s a radius or a wedge. Obviously, I don't have any existing bits.

Trial and error with a dowel will be the way before I cut up the other slot driver.


----------



## Lazyman

I would probably get a metal rod to test it. Wood may have too much give to get a good test fit.


----------



## drsurfrat

It's just to mark the position of the wedge/notch, no high precision here. And the wood is soft enough that if I push on the lock collar, I might get a better mark. My caliper's depth gauge might work, too…


----------



## HokieKen

Just won this on Ebay:









I guess I'm working on a full set of Millers Falls 55s  I think with this one I have the 5 and 9 inch versions. So I need 6, 7 and 8 if anyone has any leads!


----------



## MikeB_UK

"6 one - must be worth the money, it's shiny and everything


----------



## FairWindRob

My personal favorites are my Felo drivers.

I've been looking hard to find some wood-handled screwdrivers that are made in America. I'm wanting to have a manufacturer make some for my company but can't find anyone to do it. The only company I can find is Grace and they won't manufacture them for me unfortunately. Anyone here have any ideas on a USA made wood handled driver?!








!


----------



## HokieKen

> "6 one - must be worth the money, it s shiny and everything
> 
> - MikeB_UK


That one's actually the 9" version Mike. The lengths I gave are overall including the 3" handle. So I already have that one. Not that there's a snowball's chance in hell of me paying that much in any case ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> My personal favorites are my Felo drivers.
> 
> I ve been looking hard to find some wood-handled screwdrivers that are made in America. I m wanting to have a manufacturer make some for my company but can t find anyone to do it. The only company I can find is Grace and they won t manufacture them for me unfortunately. Anyone here have any ideas on a USA made wood handled driver?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> - FairWindRob


Are you asking about having some made with your branding on them to resell?


----------



## FairWindRob

> Are you asking about having some made with your branding on them to resell?
> 
> - HokieKen


Yes, but more than just branding. I'm looking for someone to manufacture them with a Frearson Drive tip, also known as Reed & Prince or ANSI Cross Recess Type II such as can be found here.

It should be easy to do, as the phillips drive tips are already made with a CNC and not a die. The CNC program would just have to be altered to accommodate for the Frearson drive.


----------



## bandit571

Yard sale weekend, last weekend….wound up at a local Restore…









Made in England, Model No. 7344 Witherby…


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry Rob, I don't have any recommendations on having the whole thing manufactured. You may have better luck looking for two suppliers, one to make the shafts and another to turn the handles. I haven't seen many commercial shops that make both.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Rob, rather than a Frearson drive, you may have better luck finding a JIS drive, which is very similar in that it won't cam out, whereas Philips is designed to cam out.


----------



## FairWindRob

> Rob, rather than a Frearson drive, you may have better luck finding a JIS drive, which is very similar in that it won't cam out, whereas Philips is designed to cam out.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


In my industry Frearson is quite popular so that's why I'm looking for a driver. I sell the Frearson screws so want to be able to sell a driver for them as well. I have the Frearson drive bits, but want a high quality wood handled screwdriver as well.

If anyone does know of a manufacturer then reach out! I might not be on this forum every day but can always be reached on my contact page. There is a wealth of knowledge here and I do appreciate the help from you guys!


----------



## DS

"Waiter! Bring us out some of that fresh wine. No more of this OLD stuff." Steve Martin

I need a new reliable Phillips head screwdriver. 
All I'm seeing here are worn out antiques.
Where's the fun in that?


----------



## bandit571

Really?









Box full, for $2? Mainly Irwins…a few Stanleys….


----------



## Brit

That deserve a "You suck!" Bandit. Very nice find.


----------



## Brit

*Rob* - I have to be honest and say I'd never heard of Frearson drive living in the UK, but then I've never been around boats. Although Phillips screws still seem to hang on in there, most of the big box stores are selling Pozidrive screws to us Brits which as you know was another attempt at preventing the cam-out that you see with Phillips head screws. Some items you buy will be fitted with Torx screws, but I've never seen a Robertson screw fitted to anything. To address your question though, since you already sell the Frearson bits you might be better off looking for someone in the US who makes a nice interchangeable bit driver with a wooden handle. One which locks the bit in place like these which are hand-made in England. I have these and they are great. They are retailed through a number of outlets and I believe there are some US outlets. They started out without the locking collet and if they were still made that way, I wouldn't have bought them. Nothing worse than withdrawing a screwdriver only to find the bit is still in the screw head.


----------



## MrRon

The #25 screw drivers were some of the finest screw drivers Stanley ever made. I used to have a set of them, I bought new, but they disappeared over the years.
https://archive.org/details/StanleyCatalog55A/page/n21/mode/2up


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Love my Hurwood set, but picked up this ratcheting driver today:










I can make out "Yankee" with the magnifier, and may1-06 patent, but not the No… anyone know for sure?


----------



## HokieKen

Pretty sure that's a #10 Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

10s were various lengths?


----------



## HokieKen

I'm not positive Smitty. I just know from a hunt for a #15 a couple of years ago that I saw a lot of #10s that looked like that. I don't have any catalogs that I can find right now that would be helpful.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Mischief managed.


----------



## HokieKen

There ya go! I can't quite make out what it says the difference between 10 and 11 are though? I don't recall ever seeing an 11.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## HokieKen

Huh. Interesting, I'll have to keep an eye out for "sideways" selectors. I wonder why they made both at the same time in the same sizes? That seems like making multiple versions of the same block plane with different caps ;-)

Looks like you have the two inch version there. Only 7 more sizes to complete the set! ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

A sideways selector is certainly a "why" affair, right?


----------



## HokieKen

This #55 arrived yesterday. The ratchet selector was completely locked up. So I tore it down and it looks like it's a whole buncha rust with no lube in sight. All the parts are present and look healthy though. So I'll wire briush the rust away and soak it in some oil and see if I can bring it back to life.

Thought I'd post this tear down shot for posterity.









The hole in the handle has nothing to do with disassembly. That was just a bonus some PO threw in for me…


----------



## DLK

> That was just a bonus some *POS* threw in for me…
> 
> - HokieKen


Fixed it for you. LOL.


----------



## HokieKen

Got the little 55 back together and it works like new. The family is growing 









I've decided to make new handles for these. I butchered that one getting it off and the other one isn't great. So I think rosewood is in order. Need the 6, 7 & 8 inch ones now…


----------



## HokieKen

And another 63 driver purchased. Got the runt of the litter now


----------



## bandit571

Low tech….but it do work…

As the Witherby was having "issues" with staying in the slots..









Brace is by Goodell Pratt Company….


----------



## BlasterStumps

I picked a North Bros 35 today. Kind of small in comparison to the other North Bros stuff I have, drills and such. Not very old I would imagine. All together, I think I have 10 bits, screwdriver and drills for it.


----------



## Iban

This can't be a screwdriver of dreams of anyone but here I go.

Diy screwdriver for old saw split nuts. Holm oak handle


----------



## BlasterStumps

Nice work Iban. Pretty cool wood too. You know though, it takes several sizes to fit them all. : )


----------



## bandit571

Saw an interesting tool rack the other day…









But, I already had a set of those screwdrivers…so I had to pass….


----------



## Jfab

> These are mine, all Snap-on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Stephenw


I have a few flat heads from this set of snap-ons, absolutely the highest quality screw drivers I have used.


----------



## stevejack




----------



## DavePolaschek

Just a note in case anyone here has missed it. We're having a screwdriver & marking tool swap that begins soon. Stop over and check it out!


----------



## HokieKen

Just took one step closer to a full set of Millers Falls #55 drivers 









Just need the 4 and 5 inch sizes now…


----------



## Brit

Is it you that's bidding on this one Kenny?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/373968175166?_trksid=p2471758.m4703

Free shipping to the US.


----------



## HokieKen

If it was free shipping to the US, I might be Andy. But it's showing $33 USD to ship to me so I'll have to leave it alone…


----------



## Brit

Oh yeah, you're right Kenny. Sorry.


----------



## HokieKen

Even if it was free shipping, the current bid is significantly more than I've paid for any of mine so I probably would have left it alone regardless ;-)


----------



## bandit571

this was stashed away in a drawer..









6" long, overall length…logo says it is a "Speedster"


----------



## controlfreak

Went to the beach and stopped into an antique shop in Southport NC. Found a couple of molding planes for $25 each but passed. I did find a screw driver that cought my eye for $4.50 but could use some help with identification. The Tag looks like "stuckley" but it also could be Stanley written poorly. It has some stamped letters but they are difficult to read. It almost looks like it was sprayed with lacquer to add patina or darken rust. Not sure if I should strip and clean to see if I can recover more from the letters. Anyway here it is.


----------



## bandit571

Somehow…the handle does not look like it was for that size of blade…and even split when the blade was jammed in there…









I have a few of those..5 total..a Mr. WM. Johnson of Newark NJ sold some of mine…while another seller was H.S.B &Co.


----------



## RyanGi

I love the way these fit in my hand.


----------



## drsurfrat

Impressive shop layout, Ryan…

Are they oval cross section? did you make them?


----------



## Mosquito

Building a track for some of my turn screws to go in my tool chest. It's a dutch toolchest, and this rack is to follow the slope of the lid


----------



## RyanGi

> Impressive shop layout, Ryan…
> 
> Are they oval cross section? did you make them?
> 
> - drsurfrat


Thanks, no those are roughly triangularly shaped handles. Fit wonderfully in the hand. I did not make them, they're from Lee Valley, Veritas actually. Although I don't think they'd be terribly hard to reproduce. I imagine, without doing some unique off-center turning, I'd just turn the basic shape a bit oversized, then bandsaw them roughly into a triangle, then a lot of sanding to finish the shape. On second thought, that does sound like a bit of work! I may have to try it though…maybe for the next screwdriver swap!!


----------



## Notw

> Impressive shop layout, Ryan…
> 
> Are they oval cross section? did you make them?
> 
> - drsurfrat


Veritas Screwdrivers


----------



## Lazyman

Those 3-sided handles would be very easy to do with 4-axis turning. That is basically how I turned these but the simpler shape might not require the template that I used and you could do it with HSS tools instead of carbide.


----------



## RyanGi

> Those 3-sided handles would be very easy to do with 4-axis turning.
> 
> - Lazyman


 Outside of CNC, I'm not sure I'm familiar with a 4th axis. On a traditional lathe, are you just using offsets on the tail end to create those off-axis cuts?


----------



## Mosquito

usually it's offsets on both headstock and tailstock, but if you only wanted it triangular at one end, and then taper down to be less triangular towards the bit end of it, that would work too.

But yes, that's how you'd do it


----------



## HokieKen

4th axis and 4-axis are different animals all together. In this case, 4-axis means you mount the blank with 4 different centerlines on the lathes axis of rotation.


----------



## Lazyman

I only offset one end (where the shaft is) on my handles but you can also do both ends. What that does is makes the end that you keep centered less acentric and also helps with the tapered shape I want. I usually offset the end with the drive center.

This was the first prototype I made. (EDIT-Successfully made)










BTW, The 4 axis is the center one.


----------



## donwilwol

I thought this might be a Stanley #45 screwdriver. I can read the bottom line of the inscription "New York"

Any idea?


----------



## bandit571

WM. JOHNSON NEWARK N.J.


----------



## donwilwol

> WM. JOHNSON NEWARK N.J.
> 
> - bandit571


I'm pretty sure the bottom line of the inscription is "New York". I know the "York" for sure. That is even clear in the picture.


----------



## rad457

Made my own Rachet screw driver! Only problem is kit made for U.S. market and doesn't have a Robertson head?


----------



## BlasterStumps

Nicely done Andre. I presume the hex shaft of those bits is a bit larger than the standard bit shaft I have. Maybe find another tip like those that you could grind/file down to make the square tip.


----------



## DavePolaschek

What size is the hex socket, Andre? I think I've got 9 or 10 spare R2 bits (with quarter inch hex drive) left out of a dozen I bought a few years back (a dozen was cheaper than three individual ones, IIRC). Could drop one or two in the mail for you if I can can find them. And I'm pretty sure I even know which pile of stuff they're under.


----------



## MikeB_UK

That the kit from Penn State Andre?

I thought they took normal hex bits?


----------



## rad457

3/16" and 1/4" bits different design with bearing lock device.









Purchased from William Wood-write out of Canada


----------



## donwilwol

I've been asked to put together an issue of The Hand Tool Chronicles on screwdrivers.

If you have one cool screwdriver or a whole collection and would like it in the issue, let me know.


----------



## bandit571

How many Turnscrews does one need?









Of one size…


----------



## bandit571

The full set that I have….for now…









Tend to come in rather handy…


----------



## HokieKen

> I ve been asked to put together an issue of The Hand Tool Chronicles on screwdrivers.
> 
> If you have one cool screwdriver or a whole collection and would like it in the issue, let me know.
> 
> - Don W


I have an incomplete collection of Millers Falls #55 "Radio" Screwdrivers with the scarce set of nut driver attachments if that's of interest Don.


----------



## donwilwol

> I ve been asked to put together an issue of The Hand Tool Chronicles on screwdrivers.
> 
> If you have one cool screwdriver or a whole collection and would like it in the issue, let me know.
> 
> - Don W
> 
> I have an incomplete collection of Millers Falls #55 "Radio" Screwdrivers with the scarce set of nut driver attachments if that's of interest Don.
> 
> - HokieKen


That would most definitely work


----------



## Brit

> I thought this might be a Stanley #45 screwdriver. I can read the bottom line of the inscription "New York"
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Don W


If the top line ends with LAP, it could be DUNLAP which as you know was a brand of Sears Roebuck. Not sure where they were made though. I'm not seeing the 'New' in 'New York' but maybe that is just the lighting in the photo. You do have a York in Pennsylvania though and we also have a York in the North of England. At first I thought it must be an English London Pattern Turnscrew because of it's age and design, but then I found out that they were still making flat London Pattern Turnscrews up until around 1960 even though the design started in the 1800s. The earlier ones didn't tend to have a closed ferrule so I think yours is later, probably early 20th century.

Unfortunately, I think the only way you'll know who made it is by taking the handle off but I'm not suggesting you do that. As long as you can sleep at night not knowing, just enjoy using it. LOL.


----------



## bandit571

$1 spent on 7 items, today..including 3 screwdrivers..








BIG turnscrew…with an Oval logo ( really faint)

A #10 bit for a brace….and…









North Brothers "YANKEE" No. 11….with patent date: JAN 22, 1901…

Turnscrew is now sitting in a clamp, getting a "split" handle fixed up, handle also had traces of red and black paint…with the top being black…

3 chisels and a marking knife complete the "bundle"..


----------



## donwilwol

I pulled out my pile pf Perfect Handled screwdrivers to see what I had to add to the Chronicle issue. I think a few of these snuck in when I wasn't looking.


----------



## HokieKen

I have a handful of those that need scales Don. I've never had good luck with exotic scales. I need softer wood so I can squeeze them into shape.


----------



## donwilwol




----------



## bandit571

ok, all cleaned up..









Screwdrivers?









Details…









Not sure about that skew, yet


----------



## HokieKen

> - Don W


Love those drivers with custom scales )


----------



## bandit571

So, what can you all tell me about that North Brothers No. 11? Patent date: JAN 22, 1906?


----------



## wiser85

my favorite screwdriver is one made by jamestown mfg. it is only a 4 way, but i found out i can also put other bits in it. that's my two cents worth.


----------



## KentInOttawa

bandit571 said:


> Strange screwdriver "set"
> View attachment 957632
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bits slide into the handle, until they click/lock in place..
> View attachment 957823
> 
> 
> There are some markings on the shafts…too small for me to read, right now…..
> No clue as to who made this, either…


I just found this thread and read through it all. This set that Bandit found a year or two ago reminds of some screwdrivers of mine that I really like.









Once upon a time, the blue-handled VACO was part of a Canadian Forces aircraft tool kit. I don't remeber how, but it fell into my possession at least 25 years ago. The bit is reversible (common and #2 Philips) and clicks into place with a nice positive feel. These two screw types were the most commonly used on the aircraft that I flew and worked on, so these screwdrivers were a part of every tech's tool pouch and pretty much every other aircraft tool kit. They were euphemistically called bilingual screwdrivers (it's a Canadian thing). This combination of tips also made it very versatile choice to grab whenever I was doing anything around the house. As a result, I've managed to wear off most of the markings on the handle.

The yellow one is the only other one like it that I've ever seen in the wild, and it was found on a shelf in my current house when we bought it 13 years ago. I was so happy to find it.

I also gained the brass nesting srewdriver set when we bought the house. One bit/blade/tip is missing, but these nesting screwdrivers hold some special memories from my childhood, so I keep them around (and near) just because.


----------



## Lazyman

KentInOttawa said:


> I also gained the brass nesting srewdriver set when we bought the house. One bit/blade/tip is missing, but these nesting screwdrivers hold some special memories from my childhood, so I keep them around (and near) just because.


We had a similar nesting screwdriver when I was growing up too. I think that the largest driver nested inside a hammer head.


----------



## KentInOttawa

Lazyman said:


> We had a similar nesting screwdriver when I was growing up too. I think that the largest driver nested inside a hammer head.


I've seen some pictures of those, but have never encountered any in the wild. I'm not interested enough to pay eBay prices for one now.


----------



## waho6o9

1214304-95722dd5bc8863829b21c1b30713e22f.jpg

Nice work on the handle Don!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I think I posted in here back when I first made my turnscrews, but I’ve been working on a cabinet to hold all my carving tools and chisels, and using piano hinges, which means over three dozen screws going into the wood. I’ve been using my practice turnscrews the whole time, and I find I’m really enjoying using them. My set of Grace screwdrivers are probably getting jealous.


----------



## HokieKen

I made a box earlier this year that had a long piano hinge Dave. One of my push drivers got a workout on that one leaving my Grace drivers feeling neglected too. Though to be fair, I grab Grace by the hind end far more often than a push driver


----------



## DevinT

Narrator: Grace secretly enjoyed this


----------



## Mosquito

In my shop Grace is still naked lol. I really do need to make handles for those...


----------



## DavePolaschek

Mosquito said:


> In my shop Grace is still naked lol.


Your wife is pretty understanding about that, Mos?


----------



## 33706

From H4H on Friday 23rd:


----------



## bandit571

3 drivers...








Top to bottom: Stanley/North Bros. No. 135, North Brothers (pre-Stanley) No. 135, and a Millers Falls No. 67
Nice selection?


----------



## Mosquito

DavePolaschek said:


> Your wife is pretty understanding about that, Mos?


She's rarely in the shop, so probably has no idea


----------



## Mosquito

poopiekat said:


> From H4H on Friday 23rd:
> View attachment 3853621
> View attachment 3853622


Wow, that is a monster


----------

